# The essential guide for new commuters



## jonny jeez (3 Jun 2010)

*Top 20 tips for those considering a commute through the city.*

If you are new to cycling, or have any concerns about riding through a city, then this guide is perfect for you.

The link below will download our guide representing a compilation of ideas and thoughts from the members of the Cycle Chat community, to help keep you prepared and safe.

It will be regularly updated to accommodate changes in topic and riding practice.

Just click the link below to begin the download, its a pretty large document so, depending on your 'tinternet speed it may take a few seconds to complete.

Good Luck


Jonny

*DROP-BOX LINK*
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/

https://www.dropbox.com/s/l0c2wvp93sr2h4e/guide.pdf
[Latest update: 3 Aug, 2012]


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2010)

I've not had time to read it all yet JJ but it looks the part, well done.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jun 2010)

Bloody hell, that looks a mighty task, well done, well done indeed.


----------



## Rykard (3 Jun 2010)

Downloaded - can't wait to read...


----------



## thomas (3 Jun 2010)

Not read it all, but what I did read looks great 

Perhaps a mention of different road types. For instance, if I was on a duel carriageway I would always hold primary in the inside lane to encourage motorists to overtake in the outside lane, and to stop people squeezing past in the inside lane (while undertaking someone in the outside lane).

Some roads, especially in London seem to have up to 5 lanes going the same way, which even I would find quite daunting so maybe something on how best to go about it. Probably, know where you're going and allow plenty of time to get in the lane.


----------



## Origamist (3 Jun 2010)

Jonny, v good work. 

Could you punctuate this para with a full stop (at the moment it gives terrible advice!):


_If there is oncoming __traffic either don't filter and wait in line or filter closer to the same direction __traffic in your lane (but more circumspectly), *or consider undertaking *__*high-sided vehicles* - be extra careful if you're going to filter right beyond them __as not only can you not see ahead of them, but they might not see you __and can kill you at crawling pace...Better to stay behind them in a position __that they can see you in their mirrors - do not go on their left._​

To:

_or consider undertaking. High-sided vehicles - be extra careful if you're going to filter right beyond..._


----------



## jonny jeez (3 Jun 2010)

Origamist said:


> Jonny, v good work.
> 
> Could you punctuate this para with a full stop (at the moment it gives terrible advice!):
> 
> ...



the power of a full stop!!!

well spotted, I'll do it now and update


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Jun 2010)

Looks great, had a quick shuffty through it. Not fully read it yet though.

One comment I noticed upon quickly glancing through it:

In the bike category section



> a sort of relaxed road bike, will do
> everything that the bikes above will and
> a *hole* lot more, if a tad slower. Comes
> with holes and screws for lots of panniers
> ...


this *hole* should be *whole

*I will read in more detail later, and I expect I'll enjoy it


----------



## jonny jeez (3 Jun 2010)

Origamist said:


> Jonny, v good work.
> 
> Could you punctuate this para with a full stop (at the moment it gives terrible advice!):
> 
> ...



Done



Rob3rt said:


> Looks great, had a quick shuffty through it. Not fully read it yet though.
> 
> One comment I noticed upon quickly glancing through it:
> 
> ...



Good spot Rob3rt, I'll change this in a little while as I am sure there will be more typos to adjust.

I wanted to change origamists bit swiftly as it was in danger of mis-interpreted by new riders


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Jun 2010)

My *do* comment is incorrect, the sentence doesnt need a *do*, that was my mistake in reading it, hence I edited out of my post, but you got in there fast


----------



## benb (3 Jun 2010)

Great stuff. A couple of minor typos for you to fix (changes in bold):

p. 5


> 5. Roundabouts – How best to “control” *and *busy roundabout.



Should be



> 5. Roundabouts – How best to “control” *a* busy roundabout.



p. 9


> Take NOTHING they say for granted, in front of a crowd and without *out *the time to talk to friends and partners



Should be 



> Take NOTHING they say for granted: in front of a crowd and without
> the time to talk to friends and partners



p. 15



> TOURER - a sort of relaxed road bike, will do
> everything that the bikes above will and
> a *hole *lot more



Should be



> TOURER - a sort of relaxed road bike, will do
> everything that the bikes above will and
> a *whole *lot more



p. 15: big space between "one and a half times the" and "distance of your ride"

All in all, great stuff, really useful.


----------



## jonny jeez (3 Jun 2010)

benb said:


> Great stuff. A couple of minor typos for you to fix (changes in bold):
> 
> p. 5
> 
> ...



Thanks Benb...all noted and will be adjusted on the "typo sweep up" later today.


----------



## benb (3 Jun 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> Thanks Benb...all noted and will be adjusted on the "typo sweep up" later today.



No prob. Maybe I missed my calling - I should have been a proofreader.


----------



## gaz (3 Jun 2010)

Jonny, great work.


----------



## karan733 (3 Jun 2010)

This is a really good piece and Ill download it and share it with newbie riders (gf, her sisters). A few typos and general cleaning, but its nearly ready. I did notice an incomplete section during the first read, but when I just downloaded it to find out page numbers, its already been corrected! 

Good work


----------



## HaloJ (3 Jun 2010)

Fantastic! I've downloaded and have sent copies to two new riders that I've been buddying on their commutes.


----------



## Zippy (3 Jun 2010)

Good work. I liked it.

One issue was the idea of looking back every twenty seconds. I don't know about anyone else but I tend not to do this unless I am moving to the right or turning right, otherwise you could be giving the impression that you are about to turn right; with or without hand signals.

If I was driving and saw a cyclist checking back so often I would start to drop back in anticipation of a right turn or filtering in. It would make me more nervous about an overtake, even if I could give a full car's width to do so, in case the cyclist side-swiped me.

I tend to use my ears for traffic behind unless I am about to merge with it or turn right.

Otherwise a great article for beginners and a good reminder for us veterans!

Just my twopenneth.


----------



## Origamist (3 Jun 2010)

Zippy said:


> Good work. I liked it.
> 
> One issue was the idea of looking back every twenty seconds. I don't know about anyone else but I tend not to do this unless I am moving to the right or turning right, otherwise you could be giving the impression that you are about to turn right; with or without hand signals.
> 
> ...



This is one of the reasons that cyclists look back regularly! 20 secs is not that often, you could do it more...


----------



## jonny jeez (3 Jun 2010)

Zippy said:


> Good work. I liked it.
> 
> One issue was the idea of looking back every twenty seconds. I don't know about anyone else but I tend not to do this unless I am moving to the right or turning right, otherwise you could be giving the impression that you are about to turn right; with or without hand signals.
> 
> ...



Thanks Zippy.

I do know what you mean. 

I guess that's what the guide is for, to help new and exerienced riders share tips.

For my part I dont look back nearly enough, its a fault I am aware of and I am improving it (with good results). You'll notice that I phrased it "SOME people suggest once every 20 sec's"...it depends on your ride, but as this is a City Specific guide, I would suggest we leave it as is, after all, it doesent hurt to look back more often than not.

By the way, it only needs to be a glance at your right shoulder, not a look in the eye of the following vehicle. (which I agree could be confusing...although Origamist has a good point there)

I promise I wont debate every question raised...honest...its not my guide it "yours"

what do the others think of looking back?


----------



## jonny jeez (3 Jun 2010)

karan733 said:


> I did notice an incomplete section during the first read, but when I just downloaded it to find out page numbers, its already been corrected!
> 
> Good work



to help you keep track, you can spot a "revision" reference in the bottom right hand corner along with an update date.

This should help a little.


----------



## dondare (3 Jun 2010)

Useful advice. Should be in a book.
You've quoted me but in a slightly different context; when I said "When you're good enough" I was refering specifically to weaving as opposed to filtering. 
So the passage was intended to mean don't weave until you become more experienced, as you can still make good time without. Thuswise:-

*"Weaving:- Wait until you're good enough. 
You can still make good time without all that lane-changing. 
When filtering watch out for pedestrians crossing, traffic cutting across, other cyclists weaving, doors opening &c. &c. "*


----------



## Jezston (3 Jun 2010)

Great stuff! I'm going to forward this around the cyclists at work tomorrow morning (most of them have left already).

Couple of typos I noticed in the cycle to work scheme section:

Your company is then able to deduct the tax on the value of the bike
and “rent” the remaining amount to you in the *fork* of a regular salary​sacrifice (ie at source of salary)
 
Guessing that should be 'form', not 'fork'!

or tax on the money taken at source from your salary (it is taken at gross not nett)​ 
I _think_ it's just NET not nett.


----------



## thomas (3 Jun 2010)

Zippy said:


> Good work. I liked it.
> 
> *One issue was the idea of looking back every twenty seconds. I don't know about anyone else but I tend not to do this unless I am moving to the right or turning right, otherwise you could be giving the impression that you are about to turn right; with or without hand signals.
> 
> ...



That's not a bad thing....also, what is behind you is just as important as what is in front off you when it comes to making decisions. It really depends on the type of road/riding. I wouldn't look back that often on a country lane, but on busy main roads I look around and about a lot.


----------



## NigC (4 Jun 2010)

Excellent work jonny. It's going to be a really useful guide for new and probably not-so-new cyclists


----------



## AndyCarolan (4 Jun 2010)

Superb work, thanks for sharing - Just downloaded and am flicking through. Will read it fully later!


----------



## rh100 (4 Jun 2010)

Great work, this section has needed something like this for a long time. Nicely put together too.


----------



## CharlieB (4 Jun 2010)

Fantastic, jj.
What makes it really useful is that it's a lot more 'real world' and less theory than Cyclecraft, excellent though that is.
Thank you.


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Jun 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys (and, of course, the praise, it was a real pleasure putting this together so I am glad you all seem to like the result) 

Keep the comments coming and I will "update" the doc on Monday to include all recent revisions/comments. (dont worry DonDare, I'll change your bit then)

I've said it before, but please dont feel odd about pulling the guide apart, I am not at all precious about it; I just want it to be right, so that new riders get the best advise possible. 

So...take a look and let me know if you want something phrased differently or if you just disagree with the way something is explained.

You guys are the experts, so I really appreciate your help in getting it right.

oh and proof reading is really appreciated, I seem incapable of checking my own writing for some reason??!


Thanks

Jonny

PS...the green text is a direct "Cut & paste" form the forum, so if you guys tripped up on the spelling and grammar there, then it will have repeated on the giude (although I did manage to correct some errors that I noted)


----------



## ttcycle (5 Jun 2010)

Blimey Jonny- this is great, not on home computer now to read it fully but great idea of getting this kind of thing up!


----------



## PBancroft (6 Jun 2010)

Very good work JJ. Please allow me to act as a pedant. I don't claim to be an authority on the topic of grammar so feel free to ignore any or all of my suggestions as you see fit.

Page 2: 

Move the ellipsis from the start of "just like you." to the end of para three. An ellipsis should be just three dots.

This is personal preference but I would reword the final para to


> The advice within this document will be constantly updated. If you want an updated version it can be downloaded from [...].



Page 3:

Change "Well simply put;" to "Well, simply put:" or even "Simply put:"

The "i" of "central traffic island" should not be capitalised.

Change "(to avoid the door zone and to ensure cars only pass you when it is safe, without putting you in the door zone)" to "(to ensure cars only pass you when it is safe, and to avoid entering the "door zone")"

Change "This states that you must stop at red lights, if you ignore this rule, do so at your own peril, can expect to antagonise other road users and attract the attention of the authorities (who are increasing their prosecution of cyclist who jump red lights)." to ", which states that you must stop at red lights. If you ignore this rule you do so at your own peril and can expect to antagonise other road users. You may also attract the attention of the authorities (who are increasing their prosecution of cyclist who jump red lights)."

Move "and is in advance [...] " above the images, or the rest of the para below them.

Page 4:

Change "You will put yourself at risk for no reason, it takes so long [...]" to "You will put yourself at risk for no reason. It takes so long [...]"

Change "as you are bound to meet" to "as you might meet"

Move section three slightly higher to allow for spacing above the para beginning "As a golden rule [...]"

Personal preference, but perhaps change "If it moves away and cuts the corner, you will be in huge danger ..." to "If it moves away and cuts the corner you will be in huge danger of death."

Page 5:

Move "(if you choose to)" to after "left hand side"

OK, I've run out of time now. I'll come back to the rest of the document later. Or, if I've got the above horribly wrong and someone point it out publicly I'll hide and sulk for a bit and return to the fora in a few weeks under an assumed identity.

One last thing. I'd be tempted to put the Cycle Chat URL on the front page, along with a download URL for the doc itself (perhaps Shaun can provide a simple address for it, such as http://www.cyclechat.net/beginners). With my configuration librarian hat on, it might also be nice to have historical versions of the document available as well, with a log of changes (not necessarily for the public, but for theoretical future editors).


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Jun 2010)

oops..sorry double post


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Jun 2010)

dondare said:


> *"Weaving:- Wait until you're good enough. *
> *You can still make good time without all that lane-changing. *
> *When filtering watch out for pedestrians crossing, traffic cutting across, other cyclists weaving, doors opening &c. &c. "*



Done Don



Kaipaith said:


> .Page 2:
> 
> Move the ellipsis from the start of "just like you." to the end of para three. An ellipsis should be just three dots.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your effort and time on this Kaipaith, let me know what you think of my "compromises"...hope I didnt miss anything


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Jun 2010)

Jezston said:


> Great stuff! I'm going to forward this around the cyclists at work tomorrow morning (most of them have left already).
> 
> Couple of typos I noticed in the cycle to work scheme section:
> 
> ...



Done, thanks


----------



## Origamist (7 Jun 2010)

_A couple more fixes from Chapter 8:

Generally, use the opposing lane when overtaking. If there is oncoming
traffic either don't filter and wait in line or filter closer to the same
direction traffic in your lane (but more circumspectly), or consider
undertaking. *Para break needed.*
With High-sided *(**no capital "H")* vehicles - *(lose the hyphen)* be extra careful if you're going to filter beyond them as not only can you not see ahead of them, but they might not see you and can kill you at crawling pace...Better to stay behind them in a position that they can see you in their mirrors - do not go on their left.​
*To:* 

Generally, use the opposing lane when overtaking. If there is oncoming
traffic either don't filter and wait in line or filter closer to the same
direction traffic in your lane (but more circumspectly), or consider
undertaking. 

With high-sided vehicles be extra careful if you're going to filter beyond them as not only can you not see ahead of them, but they might not see you and can kill you at crawling pace...Better to stay behind them in a position that they can see you in their mirrors - do not go on their left.​_


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Jun 2010)

Origamist said:


> _A couple more fixes from Chapter 8:​_



fixes..fixed


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Jun 2010)

thomas said:


> Not read it all, but what I did read looks great
> 
> Perhaps a mention of different road types. For instance, if I was on a duel carriageway I would always hold primary in the inside lane to encourage motorists to overtake in the outside lane, and to stop people squeezing past in the inside lane (while undertaking someone in the outside lane).
> 
> Some roads, especially in London seem to have up to 5 lanes going the same way, which even I would find quite daunting so maybe something on how best to go about it. Probably, know where you're going and allow plenty of time to get in the lane.



Sorry Thomas, managed to miss this one.

Fair point, but it will mean sacraficing a section (to keep it to 20)...I guess we need a referendum on this one...any thoughts anyone?


----------



## PBancroft (7 Jun 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> Thanks for your effort and time on this Kaipaith, let me know what you think of my "compromises"...hope I didnt miss anything



Compromise away, I'm only making suggestions.. although I haven't yet looked to see what yours were. Is it just me or has the download link disappeared? Whatever the reason I'll look through the rest of the doc later this week or next weekend with my pedant hat on again. 

As for links. If you put a download URL on the document itself, it directs people to where they can find an updated copy and to anyone else who happens to see one where they can download their own copy from.

ALSO if it happens to get mirrored anywhere, people know where the original can be found.


----------



## Origamist (7 Jun 2010)

Jonny, do you think a glossary with cycling (and forum) terms would be a useful addition?


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Jun 2010)

@ Kaipaith 

"Is it just me or has the download link disappeared?"

Hopefully just you, it was probably being updated when you last looked.

Should be fine now

"As for links. If you put a download URL on the document itself, it directs people to where they can find an updated copy and to anyone else who happens to see one where they can download their own copy from.
ALSO if it happens to get mirrored anywhere, people know where the original can be found."

See, I knew I was missing something, good idea


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Jun 2010)

Origamist said:


> Jonny, do you think a glossary with cycling (and forum) terms would be a useful addition?



yes I do, hopefull everyone else agrees?

Perhaps for now, I should just add a link to the glossarys page of this forum (rather than dedicate a whole section to it)


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Jun 2010)

Ive added a section of useful links and included a link to the "Glossary" in there.

also, I have added a couple of other links such as you-tube channels and camera advice/debate.

if anyone can think of other useful links (I was considering "Fill that Hole" and the reporting smidsys site...but i cant find the web addresses for either) 

then let me know.

thanks


----------



## Martok (7 Jun 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> if anyone can think of other useful links (I was considering "Fill that Hole" and the reporting smidsys site...but i cant find the web addresses for either)



http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/

http://www.stop-smidsy.org.uk/


----------



## lanternerouge (7 Jun 2010)

What a great piece of work, well done! A couple of apostrophes to correct on P3:

"You are a vehicle on the Queens highway" - should be "You are a vehicle on the Queen's highway" (apostrophe denoting possession)

and

"It is provided ONLY for cyclist’s" should be "It is provided ONLY for cyclists " (no apostrophe here for a plural).

Cheers

Lanternerouge


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Jun 2010)

Martok said:


> http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/
> 
> http://www.stop-smidsy.org.uk/



Thanks, that was just the ticket


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Jun 2010)

lanternerouge said:


> What a great piece of work, well done! A couple of apostrophes to correct on P3:
> 
> "You are a vehicle on the Queens highway" - should be "You are a vehicle on the Queen's highway" (apostrophe denoting possession)
> 
> ...



Done, thanks


----------



## clarion (8 Jun 2010)

Wonderful work. very impressive.


----------



## fimm (8 Jun 2010)

With my pedant's hat on:
I would loose the "quotation marks" around things like swerve (section 3), stay alive (section 4 title) etc. They are not necessary.
You might add that not all junctions have ASLs.
There's a paragraph break in the wrong place (between "Large" and "vehicles") in section 4.
Section 5, "throughput" should be "throughout"
Section 6, there's an s missing from "a safer, confined area for cyclist*s* to ride". Also an s missing in "Traffic Lights at junction*s*".
In the quote from User3143 "there" should be "their".
I would edit the quote from Magnatom to remove the reference to his video.
Some words appear to be missing from the end of section 7.
Surely section 10 should start "we hope you will never need to use this section" or something similar?
There's a closing bracket missing from the sentence starting "take photographs of all injuries".
Section 11; there's an unnecessary apostrophe in "kerb's"
"Drain cover" doesn't need the capital D.
Section 13; I think there should be an apostrophe in "some people*'*s idea of distance" (the idea belongs to "some people")
Section 16, top of second page; "cycle paths" not "cycle-path's".
Section 19 "head cams can arguabl*y*"
I would reword the second paragraph of this section along the lines of "If you choose to film your ride there are many *threads relating* to the selection of a camera designed for the job; they range in price from anywhere between £40 to £400 (and sometimes upwards of thousands *of pounds*).
You could add links to the London and Sussex (or is it Surrey) police bad driving reporting sites.

Sorry, that's a lot... (waits for some pedant to find an error in her post).


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Jun 2010)

fimm said:


> With my pedant's hat on:
> Surely section 10 should start *"we hope you will never need to use this section" or something similar*?
> 
> *You could add links to the London and Sussex* (or is it Surrey) police bad driving reporting sites.
> ...



Fimm thankyou for taking the time to check, I'll address all of these in the Morning.

I have, however highlighted the two comments above for the following reasons

1, section 10 does indeed have a comment to that effect, take another look, you'll see it just under the bold subheading.(glad to see we are thinking on the same lines though!)

2, I dont think we want to make the guide to "local", its for everyone in every region/city and including regional links goes againt that message (I hope the other links are all national...I'd better go check!)


appreciate your help...keep em coming


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Jun 2010)

fimm said:


> I would loose the "quotation marks" around things like swerve (section 3), stay alive (section 4 title) etc. They are not necessary.
> Done, although i left in the marks around Black box and Outed in section 17 as i think these are terms... or quotes
> 
> You might add that not all junctions have ASLs.
> ...



.


----------



## DrSquirrel (12 Jun 2010)

Page 11 - last quote
- Near the end it changes from _Italics_ mid word/sentence.

Page 12 - Section 12. - Bullet Points
- some end with periods some don't
- some periods come before the (parenthesis) some afterwards.

Page 12 - Section 12.
- riders kit bags should be rider's
- Maybe use a tinyurl or another service for the URLs? (Or if possible, get the site admins to produce shortened URLs so you don't rely on an external service).

Page 17 - Seciton 19
No period or comma after first parenthesis.
"sites" - better as "websites" ?

Page 17 - Section 20
"cycle and cyclists' safety equipment" - Surely should just be "cyclist"?
"equipment and loan it" - Better as "equipment then loan it"?

(I haven't properly proof read it, wasn't my intention, these are just what I saw on a quick read).



Now non-grammar/spelling/puctuation point.


Page 17 - Section 19.
Data protection is foggy? It's public, that's the end of it. Data protection only applies to companies, and does not apply to video anyway.

Would it be nicer to note that YouTube can remove video for any reason it wants, and that removal doesn't always equate to legality/breech of some fictitious privacy law?

btw, You-Tube or YouTube  second time it says You-tube (varies in the section, YouTube has no hyphen anyway)



Does commuting always equal city cycling though?


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Jun 2010)

drsquirrel said:


> Page 11 - last quote
> - Near the end it changes from _Italics_ mid word/sentence.
> 
> Done
> ...


.


----------



## DrSquirrel (16 Jun 2010)

Okay, the Data Protection line can be confused, it makes it seem like that video is controlled by Data Protection, but not restricted. Rather than just not being valid at all.

As for filming of secured buildings etc (this is the foggy part you refer to I assume... which isn't related to DP hence why I am questioning what you mean), it is pretty clear until it until it gets to _"which is for the time being declared [F2 by order of a Secretary of State] to be a prohibited place for the purposes of this"_. Unless you are going to cycle around a nuclear power station a few times, I don't think anyone has anything to worry.


tinyurl.com can turn...
https://www.cyclechat.net/
into...
http://tinyurl.com/evsnj
or
http://tinyurl.com/CCS-kitbags (you can specify the characters).

As a URL, this will still be clickable in the PDF... although if it's clickable then it doesn't matter (though then why is it in a PDF if it's meant for just online). Just bringing the idea up really.



Noticed another minor thing...
Page 17 - Various paragraphs don't end with punctuation.

Page 14/15 - "Mountain Bikes-" has no space before the Hyphen like the other titles (getting too pedantic for you now?). Though the other titles are not formatted the same. I can see the first part is a quote... but wouldn't it be better to do a write up (with aid of original commenter being an obvious start) of the section rather than a slightly long quote. Would be nice to see the quote for the first few paragraphs, does explain it well, but after...


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Jun 2010)

drsquirrel said:


> Okay, the Data Protection line can be confused, it makes it seem like that video is controlled by Data Protection, but not restricted. Rather than just not being valid at all.
> 
> As for filming of secured buildings etc (this is the foggy part you refer to I assume... which isn't related to DP hence why I am questioning what you mean), it is pretty clear until it until it gets to _"which is for the time being declared [F2 by order of a Secretary of State] to be a prohibited place for the purposes of this"_. Unless you are going to cycle around a nuclear power station a few times, I don't think anyone has anything to worry.
> 
> ...



Thanks DrS, I'll ammend the errors on pages 17, 14 and 15.

the Tiny's that you posted fail to launch, so perhaps that puts an end to that suggerstion. Unless I've misunderstood how they work.

Keep checking for me, I appreciate it


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Jun 2010)

drsquirrel said:


> Though the other titles are not formatted the same. I can see the first part is a quote... but wouldn't it be better to do a write up (with aid of original commenter being an obvious start) of the section rather than a slightly long quote. Would be nice to see the quote for the first few paragraphs, does explain it well, but after...



I've read this bit a few times and cant work out exactly what you mean.I think it is because our terminology is different (you mention quotes etc).

So, the green texts are quotes taken directly from other contributers and are noted as "comments from..."

the black text is simply copy (as in the publishing term for words) that I have created to wrap around the quotes and provide some form of context.

So which quotes do you mean and how would you prefer them to work?

Thanks

PS I like the idea of shortening the urls, do you know of another way as the tiny site seems a little flakey


----------



## DrSquirrel (16 Jun 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> the Tiny's that you posted fail to launch, so perhaps that puts an end to that suggerstion. Unless I've misunderstood how they work.
> 
> Keep checking for me, I appreciate it



I never converted any of the link to tinyurls as I was just making the suggestion.

If you go to...
_http://tinyurl.com/_
Enter your *long URL* into the first box
Optionally enter the URL you want into the *Custom Alias*
And then click *Make TinyURL!*
It should provide you with a URL like _http://tinyurl.com/*yourcustomalias*_


tinyurl.com (there are alternative sites too like tiny.cc) is pretty reliable, and is even used by some larger publications like O'Reilly etc.


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Jun 2010)

drsquirrel said:
 

> I never converted any of the link to tinyurls as I was just making the suggestion.
> 
> If you go to...
> _http://tinyurl.com/_
> ...



I geddit, I'll take a look as you are right they do look cumbersome as they are.

Its a bit like a URL hosting, sort of along the photobucket lines I guess.

thanks


----------



## HJ (18 Jun 2010)

There are some thoughts on cycling safety here, worth a read.


----------



## debeast (18 Jun 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Jun 2010)

debeast said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome. We hope it helps (let us know if it does!)


----------



## AnotherEye (20 Jun 2010)

Jonny, a very big thank you for this (and to all the people who have collaborated). I've just read through revision 6 and will post some suggestions soon.
I want to add that I am really impressed by the good nature of everyone who has posted on this thread; I guess that's a sign of common purpose.
I have been recommending the new cycling guide from the Institute of Advanced Motorists (by John Franklin) and from now on I will be adding this pdf to my recommendations.


----------



## AnotherEye (20 Jun 2010)

I think a couple of things need adding to page 9 (I'm not an expert on this so you may need to get someone else to word them correctly):
* *In the event of a collision:* If you hit the ground only get up if you are sure that you have not broken anything (unless your position puts you in danger from traffic), otherwise stay still and ask someone to call the emergency services. When the paramedics arrive they will asses you carefully before they let you move.
* *After a collision:* Both parties have a legal duty to report the collision to the police within 24 hours, this is important as an injury may only develope some time later and you may need to seek compensation from the other party.


----------



## AnotherEye (20 Jun 2010)

I don't think this has been mentioned:
Never undertake (pass on the inside) another cyclist. Get behind the cyclist and overtake in the usual manner (look behind, signal and go when it is clear to do so). If the cyclist ahead is aware of you s/he may move over to let you pass.


----------



## DrSquirrel (20 Jun 2010)

I'm pretty sure you only need to report it to the Police if there has been an injury. Otherwise you report it to your insurance company (regarding car vs car).

As for car vs cyclist - the onus is on the car to report an incident. Though since both don't have a registration/insurance company I would recommend at least reporting it to the Police and suggesting to the driver to do so too.

I also like to remind the other party that they have to report it within 24hrs... often people don't realise this.

Offence Code: AC20
Description: Failing to give particulars or to report an accident within 24 hours
Points: 5-10

Even if someone doesn't report the accident - it is unlikely that they will get the points...


I have had to wait a week because someone just didn't bother (car vs car) at first my insurance company said they couldn't do anything until the other party reported it! (I got the other company details, in my own way and called them direct to sort it).


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Jun 2010)

AnotherEye.

Thanks for the kind words and for the input.

I hope that this thread will enable us all to suggest additions, then discuss until they are polished and correct enough to add to the guide, so don’t be afraid to suggest something even if you are as you say "not an expert"...after all, who is?

DrS may have a point about the reporting issue So I'll see how this pans out in debate before adding, But I do like the suggestion of not UNDERTAKING, I find this really off-putting and plain rude so perhaps we need to add this too. Regards not getting up (unless unsafe not to), I think we need to add this comment straight away, its perfect common sense and something you may not think about "in the event" so having knowledge prior to the event will help.


----------



## Simba (22 Jun 2010)

I just read it and was very interesting, I knew all what it said however. Just making sure there wasn't anything I missed.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (4 Jul 2010)

Just read your pdf file JJ (and all the other contributors). Top of the class for you young sir!!  ('Twas the biggest gold star I could find!!)


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2010)

I've been very busy lately and haven't had much time to look at this properly or comment on it.


Well done!! I think when this is finalised it needs to be viralised in some way. (It's pretty much finalised now anyway). How could we get this out to the masses?

One minor comment

Section 2: Traffics lights...

I'd stress somewhere that the ASL is not a target, and you don't have to get to it. It's there to help, if needed. Sometimes it is safer to sit behind a queue rather than push to the front, obviously in primary.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Jul 2010)

Thanks for all the work you put into this, I'm going to print it off and read thoroughly.

Cheers
Jogger


----------



## AnotherEye (7 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Section 2: Traffics lights...
> 
> I'd stress somewhere that the ASL is not a target, and you don't have to get to it. It's there to help, if needed. Sometimes it is safer to sit behind a queue rather than push to the front, obviously in primary.


I agree.


----------



## DrSquirrel (7 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Well done!! I think when this is finalised it needs to be viralised in some way. (It's pretty much finalised now anyway). How could we get this out to the masses?



Maybe ask CTC if they are willing to include it in their newsletter.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2010)

drsquirrel said:


> Maybe ask CTC if they are willing to include it in their newsletter.



Aye, that's an idea, but the type of cyclist who joins the CTC is probably not the target market for this. We need this to get to all of the cyclists who haven't heard of the CTC, Cyclecraft, etc. 

What if, we were all to agree to print of 10 copies each, and each person leaves the printed copies somewhere where cyclists might come across them, i.e. bike sheds, cafes, bike shops etc?


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Aye, that's an idea, but the type of cyclist who joins the CTC is probably not the target market for this. We need this to get to all of the cyclists who haven't heard of the CTC, Cyclecraft, etc.
> 
> What if, we were all to agree to print of 10 copies each, and each person leaves the printed copies somewhere where cyclists might come across them, i.e. bike sheds, cafes, bike shops etc?



I'm up for that.

Comments on ASL will be added in the morning, thanks for the input....oh and welcome back!


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> I'm up for that.
> 
> Comments on ASL will be added in the morning, thanks for the input....oh and welcome back!



If 100 people were to agree to print 10 copies off, that would be 1000 leaflets for only a small amount of expense per person. Of course some might be able to use office equipment for the print outs.....with permission of course!


----------



## AnotherEye (8 Jul 2010)

How about a sticker to go on bike stands with a link? Could also do a flyer to put on parked bikes. This is marketing; why would someone who is already cycling want to read it?


----------



## HaloJ (8 Jul 2010)

Could also try and getting it on the likes of Road.CC by email their features section. Unfortunately this will likely mean rejogging the thing into a basic single column format.

See here : http://road.cc/content/contributing-roadcc


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> If 100 people were to agree to print 10 copies off, that would be 1000 leaflets for only a small amount of expense per person. Of course some might be able to use office equipment for the print outs.....with permission of course!



It would be good to imagine that amount of people doing this, but i suspect the likelyhood will be 5 or 6 people...sorry.

Unless one of you guys can rally some additional support. (over to you!)

But, If we do, I would suggest we "concentrate our efforts" to two or three days of one week. That way the impact would be far greater.

I wonder If TFl would have any interest?


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Jul 2010)

AnotherEye said:


> How about a sticker to go on bike stands with a link? Could also do a flyer to put on parked bikes. This is marketing; why would someone who is already cycling want to read it?



to feel safer and hopefully keep on commuting into the winter (whilst telling alltheir friends)


----------



## DrSquirrel (10 Jul 2010)

I'd be annoyed if I started seeing stickers around the place, including flyers on walls etc, we have enough rubbish around as it is (although inside a bike shed etc might not be such a problem).

Obviously check before you do it, fly posting is not allowed.


Maybe email a copy of it to a few companies that we know has a good number of cycling commuters - maybe they will share it for you.


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Jul 2010)

I seem to have lost the ability to edt the original post so cannot new updates right now. In addition, the original seems to have vanished in the move from the old CC site.

I am in the process of talking to Shaun to help fix, in the mean time, if you need a copy please PM me and I'll sort out a way to send one to you personally.

PS, I just voted my post!!! but like a fool I gave myself only 3 stars??!?! what was I thinking!


----------



## SassieVicar (12 Jul 2010)

New person being dense alert! I'd really like to read this, but can't see any file to download. Help!


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Jul 2010)

SassieVicar said:


> New person being dense alert! I'd really like to read this, but can't see any file to download. Help!



New you are...dense you are not.


Welcome.

somehow the PDF download has been lost when Shaun moved the site from its old location (and look) to this new one...I am in the process of trying to re-upload a fresh copy but need a little help from Shaun firts (I think he is sleeping after a marathon 48hour site move).

If its urgent I will set up a blog with a link for download there.


----------



## Theseus (13 Jul 2010)

JJ, couldn't you use the new Downloads section?

(Assuming that Shaun has it all working)


----------



## nasserblue (13 Jul 2010)

Sorry JJ no sign of the pdf here either. And I do not seem to be able to pm you either. If you are unable to post it up on the site, please could you email, and I'll give you another address...

Thanks for your help.
Nasser


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Jul 2010)

Touche said:


> JJ, couldn't you use the new Downloads section?
> 
> (Assuming that Shaun has it all working)



Oh for sure, in fact this is the very spot that Halo, Shaun and I tested the download capability before I posted it to the old site.

but I would like to add it "back" to the "essential guide" thread otherwise the thread has no meaning (I cant even edit the OP to show a new destination for the download right now)

thanks tho, good thinking


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Jul 2010)

nasserblue said:


> Sorry JJ no sign of the pdf here either. And I do not seem to be able to pm you either. If you are unable to post it up on the site, please could you email, and I'll give you another address...
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> Nasser



Hi Nasser. I sent across a copy on email to the address that you supplied me on the PM / conversation thingy. I take it it did not arrive?

did you get a reply to the conversation (on the cyclechat site) if so, feel free to reply to that and I'll send it to any email you like.

I will try to PM you now to see if that works.


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Jul 2010)

NOTE

as the attachment has been lost during the move (there's always something that gets lost in a move)

I have attached a copy in the downloads section under routes and maps. Its not an ideal location but it serves the purpose well.

go to

http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?/files/category/1-routes-and-maps/

to find it and click the big DOWNLOAD button (which, believe it or not, I couldn't find the first time I visited the page!!)

enjoy


----------



## magnatom (13 Jul 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> NOTE
> 
> as the attachment has been lost during the move (there's always something that gets lost in a move)
> 
> ...




I can't see any files there. Sorry!


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> I can't see any files there. Sorry!




can you try again, look for the pink headed City cycling guide banner (and hit it) then hit the big orange download button beneath the next message window.

give it a go because you are not the first person to say youi cant see it...but, oddly i can see it perfectly.


----------



## BenM (13 Jul 2010)

definitely no files there for me either


----------



## magnatom (13 Jul 2010)

Aye, definitely not there. I think you are the only one with permission to see it.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Aye, definitely not there. I think you are the only one with permission to see it.



My fault. Shaun left a note on the page to warn us that it was not fully operational...I missed that.

But, I have reports from other members that the download is now working. perhaps you could take one more look for me to check?

ta


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Jul 2010)

Attachment is now back on the front page (Thanks to Shaun) and ready for download.

enjoy


----------



## magnatom (14 Jul 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> My fault. Shaun left a note on the page to warn us that it was not fully operational...I missed that.
> 
> But, I have reports from other members that the download is now working. perhaps you could take one more look for me to check?
> 
> ta



Yes it's there now. 

Do you think it is worth setting a deadline for changes? I still like the idea of taking it viral (and getting people to print some copies off). I'm happy to co-ordinate that. Maybe I can use my good name (ahem!) to help spread the word....


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Yes it's there now.
> 
> Do you think it is worth setting a deadline for changes? I still like the idea of taking it viral (and getting people to print some copies off). I'm happy to co-ordinate that. Maybe I can use my good name (ahem!) to help spread the word....



Not sure a deadline is a good plan, its quite a fluid document and is designed to allow adaptations to riding styles and the "vogue" of current opinion. If we do lock it down, it risks becoming a little historical and somehow not as fresh ( I can imagine local changes to road planning such as the "mega cycle highway" will come into the doc soon).

Besides, being a changing beast may encourage others to revisit and re-read?

what do we think...lock down, or free-wheel?

But, yes please!! I would love to use your efforts and good name to get it "out there"


----------



## arallsopp (14 Jul 2010)

Excellent work. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## magnatom (14 Jul 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> Not sure a deadline is a good plan, its quite a fluid document and is designed to allow adaptations to riding styles and the "vogue" of current opinion. If we do lock it down, it risks becoming a little historical and somehow not as fresh ( I can imagine local changes to road planning such as the "mega cycle highway" will come into the doc soon).
> 
> Besides, being a changing beast may encourage others to revisit and re-read?
> 
> ...



Aye, I see where you are coming from and I think your right. Keep updating it. 

If however, we are going to try a 'print run' then I think we will need one version to work with there. However, within that document there could be a section that has a link here and suggests that the document is fluid and to keep looking in. What do people think? Is it worth me trying for a print run?


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Aye, I see where you are coming from and I think your right. Keep updating it.
> 
> If however, we are going to try a 'print run' then I think we will need one version to work with there. However, within that document there could be a section that has a link here and suggests that the document is fluid and to keep looking in. What do people think? Is it worth me trying for a print run?



Now that, Sir...is a good plan.

I am awaiting a little input from another member (who shall remain nameless to relive any social pressure) that may add some additional artwork. But for now, I am pretty happy that the doc is good enough (in gramatical and typo sense) to print and distribute.


----------



## magnatom (14 Jul 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> Now that, Sir...is a good plan.
> 
> I am awaiting a little input from another member (who shall remain nameless to relive any social pressure) that may add some additional artwork. But for now, I am pretty happy that the doc is good enough (in gramatical and typo sense) to print and distribute.



Jolly good. Let me know when you think it is ready and we'll see what we can do. I might even try contacting a couple of media people that I've dealt with in the past to see if they are interested.

Jonny, now might be a good time to get that hair cut....


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Jul 2010)

magnatom said:


> Jolly good. Let me know when you think it is ready and we'll see what we can do. I might even try contacting a couple of media people that I've dealt with in the past to see if they are interested.
> 
> Jonny, now might be a good time to get that hair cut....



It's ready.

I'm off to the barbers!!


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Jul 2010)

I've updated the guide a little as it seems that it may be required for more "general release".

I've removed a few slang expressions (references to Origamists tits and Don's peanut) and tried to make it a little more "urban" Its by no way finished but as i am not going to be on the web next week I thought I would pop it up for you all to take an early look at. 

It should appear as soon as Shaun has updated the link for me. It is called "revamped draft" (so that you can see if its the new one before you download)

Cheers


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Jul 2010)

Update, 

Sorry, the new "re-vamped" guide is a little too large to fit on the server (what with all the graphics and extra images), I'll need to trim the file size when I return next week...Untill then, you'll have to make do with the old version (version 9)

cheers

John


----------



## PBancroft (24 Jul 2010)

Um, kinda surprised I didn't see this one earlier, but...

I think the name of the document should be The Beginner's Guide to Commuting (with the apostrophe in Beginner's). This personalises the title for the reader (it is for YOU the beginner, not THEM the beginners).

I'm still not sure about the use of quotation marks for "Cycle-Chat" and "City Cycling Skills" - it de-emphasises and distances the subject because we are not quoting anyone. The "City Cycling Skills" almost reads as if it is being used ironically - e.g., these aren't City Cycling Skills at all, just like "Fresh" Fish isn't really fresh. As before, I'm just being a pedant so make of that what you will.


----------



## darrenfoster1976 (29 Jul 2010)

Hi there,

Newbie here, just read your guide and wanted to say how well i thought it was put together and how useful it is. Stuff in there i took for granted and stuff in there i didnt know so thank you.

Darren


----------



## Spokesmann (30 Jul 2010)

Very comprehensive, Ive had a quick scan thru but have down loaded it so I can print it out and read it.

Excellent work though!


----------



## Psycolist (7 Aug 2010)

I just wizzed through to see how much of it there was, bloody hell, excellent job for pure quantity, i look forward to reading the content


jonny jeez said:


> *Top 20 tips for those considering a commute through the city.*
> 
> 
> If you are new to cycling, or have any concerns about riding through a city, then this guide is perfect for you.
> ...


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments.

If anyone is interested in the aesthetic, I have a new "revamped" copy available. its set out in a more "magazine" layout with more graphics and images. It also allows a single page for each topic so is a little easier to navigate. I created this new rwevamped doc to allow for distribution outside of the cc site (to strangers who will need some impressing!).

problem is, the resulting doc is far too large to upload...bummer.

if you do however want a copy, send me a PM and I'll email it to an address of your choice.

regards

Johnny


----------



## Martok (9 Aug 2010)

I don't know how you created the PDF first...?

If it was done using Microsoft Word first, have you tried compressing the images from the images toolbar? From the Picture toolbar, there's an option to compress pictures and then choose to do it for all in the document. It's surprising how much space it can save, for one person I showed it to it reduced the file size from 33Mb to 1.5Mb!


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Aug 2010)

Martok said:


> I don't know how you created the PDF first...?
> 
> If it was done using Microsoft Word first, have you tried compressing the images from the images toolbar? From the Picture toolbar, there's an option to compress pictures and then choose to do it for all in the document. It's surprising how much space it can save, for one person I showed it to it reduced the file size from 33Mb to 1.5Mb!



Created in MS pub (with artwork already reduced in Photoshop to the lowest file size without crapping up the images too much).

is this option something that is resident to MS pub would you know, as it sounds interesting if it is?


----------



## Martok (9 Aug 2010)

Yes it is in Publisher too. Click on a picture in Publisher and the picture toolbar will appear. There's a compress pictures button. Click on it and I'd suggest you choose the options "Desktop printing" and "Apply to all pictures in this publication". Hopefully that will reduce the filesize before you export it to PDF.

You can try "Web" instead of "Desktop printing" to see if that's any better size-wise, though it'll likely make the pictures only good enough for viewing on-screen rather than printing.


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Aug 2010)

Martok said:


> Yes it is in Publisher too. Click on a picture in Publisher and the picture toolbar will appear. There's a compress pictures button. Click on it and I'd suggest you choose the options "Desktop printing" and "Apply to all pictures in this publication". Hopefully that will reduce the filesize before you export it to PDF.
> 
> You can try "Web" instead of "Desktop printing" to see if that's any better size-wise, though it'll likely make the pictures only good enough for viewing on-screen rather than printing.


.

oooo, thanks Martok, Ill try that in the morning...fingers crossed


----------



## pshore (13 Oct 2010)

Jonny,

I've just read the filtering section and it captures all the points well.

One thing I would say is that whenever I read about a filtering accident it is almost always one of two types:

1. Car stopped to let other car in/out of side road.
2. Car did a u-turn without looking.

I don't think you can stress those enough.
The next most risky danger points from experience are:

3. Getting caught between traffic when it starts moving.
4. Lane changing without looking properly.

All can be avoid using the tips in your PDF. 

Phil.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Oct 2010)

Pshore.

thanks.

your comments are added (see version 10, for some reason I cant delete version 9...perhaps Shaun will assist). Also added you to the credits

Jonny


----------



## robin IX (18 Oct 2010)

Hi Jonny
In the section on speed you said there is no legally quoted speed limit.
I was under the impression that the speed limit for the road was applicable to bicycles too, as you are a road user who should be following the highway code. 
Ergo in a 10 or 20 mph zone cyclists should stay at or below these limits?
Am I wrong about this?

Robin


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Oct 2010)

robin IX said:


> Hi Jonny
> In the section on speed you said there is no legally quoted speed limit.
> I was under the impression that the speed limit for the road was applicable to bicycles too, as you are a road user who should be following the highway code.
> Ergo in a 10 or 20 mph zone cyclists should stay at or below these limits?
> ...



Hi Robin.

Its a fair question that I'll do my best to answer (without sending you to sleep!)

So, do speed limits apply to bicycles? 

*Short Answer*
Mostly no, though there are some places (like Royal Parks) where bye-laws might impose speed limits on cyclists. 


*Long Answer...*

*Normal Roads*
On 'normal' public highways, the general speed limits (whatever they are) do not apply to bicycles. 

Note that the Highway Code rule 124 states speed limits are in the table, but the table has no row that applies to bicycles. There is a bit of a fault in that a footnote to the table does indeed state that "The 30 mph limit usually applies to _all traffic_" (my emphasis), but that appears to be a wrong statement (there are a few such careless statements in the Highway Code). 

The Highway code references RTRA, which is the Road Traffic Regulation Act 1984, sections 81, 86, 89 & schedule 6. In fact, these sections all fall within Part VI of the act, which is entirely about speed limits. 

The first thing to note is that the Highway Code blanket statement is wrong - section 81 is quite explicit that "It shall not be lawful for a person to drive a _motor vehicle_ on a restricted road at a speed exceeding 30 miles per hour" (my emphasis). 

Further reading reveals that throughout this act, the speed limits discussed apply to _motor_ vehicles and their drivers, not to cyclists. Note, for example section 89: "A person who drives a _motor vehicle_ on a road at a speed exceeding a limit imposed by or under any enactment to which this section applies shall be guilty of an offence." 
*Theoretical possibilities*


It should be noted that it seems there is a theoretical possibility for a speed limit to be imposed on cyclists. Although the 'standard' way for speed limits is via the RTRA noted above, TSRGD 2002, The Traffic Signs Regulations and General Directions 2002 allows for speed limits to be imposed by local acts (here). 

In principle, a local act might create a speed limit that applied to cyclists. However, it's very unlikely, and I've never seen a reference to one that does. Further, the act would have to define the offence and penalty - it could not simply refer back to the RTRA, because the offence created in that act (section 89, quoted above) explicitly applies to the drivers of motor vehicles. So, it would be possible for a road to have a speed limit created by local act that applied to cyclists, but it's very unlikely, and even if it did, it is further unlikely that there would be an offence committed in breaking the speed limit. 
*Official Advice*


Another interesting snippet arises from a Department for Transport consultation document that never turned into anything other than a consultation. The 2004 Local Transport Notes on Walking and Cycling document had an annex D Code of Conduct Notice for Cyclists which recommends "As a general rule, if you want to cycle quickly, say in excess of 18 mph/30 kph, then you should be riding on the road." 
*But...*
However, despite the fact that speed limits do not apply to bicycles, you _can_ be prosecuted simply for cycling too fast - under the charge of 'cycling furiously'. You can also be prosecuted for riding dangerously o carelessly. 

So, in short...best to allow common sense to prevail. Celebrate like bonkers if you ever sustain more than 30mph and if a road dictates a 20mph restriction( I've not seen any 10mph ones myself) there is probably good reason, so I would always pay attention to that restriction.

Good luck

Jonny


----------



## robin IX (20 Oct 2010)

Hey,

Thanks very much for the reply, that clarifies things perfectly.

Robin


----------



## Long Distance (23 Feb 2011)

"never ride up the left of vehicles at junctions"

eh? why not?

i can understand the HGV argument as described in the document (somewhat) but does this apply to ALL vehicles?


----------



## Tynan (23 Feb 2011)

surely bikes have to ride at a speed and in a manner safe for the conditions and surroundings?

as for MS Pub, I quote what a fellow publishing professional once said, 'just good enough for a badly worded ransom note'


----------



## jay clock (25 Feb 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks!! All blindingly obvious of course to old timers like me but my daughter is a student in London, currently been cycling the last two weeks from Bethnal Green to Oxford Circus, so this a superb document for her!

Cheers!


----------



## Tollers (13 Mar 2011)

"Once settled, do not try to immediately stand up (your instinct will
be to do so and try to carry on, as pride and our survival instinct
cuts in) try to stay still and clam whilst you asses if any injury has
occurred"

Asses is american....Arses is british. Please correct!


----------



## Xuk (13 Mar 2011)

Long Distance said:


> "never ride up the left of vehicles at junctions"
> 
> eh? why not?
> 
> i can understand the HGV argument as described in the document (somewhat) but does this apply to ALL vehicles?



saves your ass the time the idiot turns left without checking (way to common )and turns you into red bean soup.


----------



## BenM (16 Mar 2011)

Tollers said:


> "Once settled, do not try to immediately stand up (your instinct will
> be to do so and try to carry on, as pride and our survival instinct
> cuts in) try to stay still and clam whilst you asses if any injury has
> occurred"
> ...



err assess is the word required in the text rather than any euphemism for rump!

B.


----------



## Amheirchion (21 Mar 2011)

How about using the right word, like, ooh, I don't know... Assess?

Edit: Didn't see the next page, I was beaten like a naughty step-child.


----------



## AaronC (14 Apr 2011)

Brill guide, very informative - thanks


----------



## Hip Priest (18 May 2011)

This is an excellent resource, thanks. It answered a few questions I had about fltering, positioning at roundabouts and whatnot. Interestingly, the leaflet I got with my Apollo suggests that cyclists should position themselves as far to the left as is possible when using the road, which I thought sounded dodgy.


----------



## kenatnam (1 Jun 2011)

Many thanks for the hard work that went into this.

I've been cycling for over 50 years and it is ideal for brushing up my skills and updating myself with the latest "thinking". 

Ken


----------



## Origamist (7 Jun 2011)

AaronC said:


> Brill guide, very informative - thanks






Hip Priest said:


> This is an excellent resource, thanks. It answered a few questions I had about fltering, positioning at roundabouts and whatnot. Interestingly, the leaflet I got with my Apollo suggests that cyclists should position themselves as far to the left as is possible when using the road, which I thought sounded dodgy.






kenatnam said:


> Many thanks for the hard work that went into this.
> 
> I've been cycling for over 50 years and it is ideal for brushing up my skills and updating myself with the latest "thinking".
> 
> Ken



The plaudits should go to Jonny Jeez who came up with the idea and did the spadework - shame he's gone AWOL.


----------



## leeky (14 Aug 2011)

well done excellent work.


----------



## cabern10 (7 Sep 2011)

This is brilliant. I've just started commuting to work, but I spent a lot of time looking for something exactly like this before heading out on the road. Basic safety tips are so important, but sometimes I found I was piecing advice together from lots of different places and it wasn't ideal. This, though, looks just great. Good advice, all in one place. I look forward to having a proper read through it to see what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## HaloJ (14 Sep 2011)

Just rereading this and have discovered a speeling mistook! 

_page 4, don't jump red lights_


> this will help *your *later in your
> journey as you can be sure to meet the same drivers over and over at
> each set of lights.




The first "your" should be "you."

Tell me to p1ss off if you've ceased doing revisions.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Just rereading this and have discovered a speeling mistook!
> 
> _page 4, don't jump red lights_
> 
> ...




I'd never tell you that  

version 11 updated as attached PDF, I've also updated the "revamped version" on the download link, I'd like to delete the original as it looks so basic in comparrison, unfortunatley the revamped one is too vast to add as a straight attachment.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## HaloJ (14 Sep 2011)

Oh then in that case.....

Revamped version, page 14, title _accidents continued_..... should only be _accidents_ as the continuation is on page 15 and 16.

Page 23 and 24 also a topic issue. _Which Bike_ becomes _WhichBike_ with no space.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Sep 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Oh then in that case.....
> 
> Revamped version, page 14, title _accidents continued_..... should only be _accidents_ as the continuation is on page 15 and 16.
> 
> Page 23 and 24 also a topic issue. _Which Bike_ becomes _WhichBike_ with no space.




smashing, thanks. (that "cont" has annoyed me for months and I've never got around to adjusting it...thought no-one would notice....grrrr)

I think I'll wait a day or so as ammendments tend to arrive like london busses.

Cheers HJ


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Sep 2011)

.
oops sorry my explorer just went haywire and added a double post (which I've just edited as i cant delete.)


----------



## thedatastream (4 Oct 2011)

I read this guide a couple of weeks ago, just before I took my new (to me) bike out for a 5 mile spin on some local, busy and fast roads. Very useful to have all this experience distilled into one document - I feel much safer on the roads as a result 

Many thanks for taking the time to compile it!


----------



## Mullerstraße (13 Oct 2011)

Excellent guide, I started commuting to work about a month ago and found some of the information to be vital in giving me a few extra hints and tips for staying safe.

Many thanks for putting this together!!!


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Oct 2011)

thedatastream said:


> I read this guide a couple of weeks ago, just before I took my new (to me) bike out for a 5 mile spin on some local, busy and fast roads. Very useful to have all this experience distilled into one document - I feel much safer on the roads as a result
> 
> Many thanks for taking the time to compile it!






Mullerstraße said:


> Excellent guide, I started commuting to work about a month ago and found some of the information to be vital in giving me a few extra hints and tips for staying safe.
> 
> Many thanks for putting this together!!!



Its a pleasure, thanks for letting us know it was helpful to you. Feel free to distribute it amongst your friends if you think they can benefit too.

Jonny


----------



## mickle (4 Nov 2011)

This is an awesome guide. Can I feature it on Cyclorama?


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Nov 2011)

mickle said:


> This is an awesome guide. Can I feature it on Cyclorama?


 
Please feel free, and let me know if you need alterations to accomodate (to a limit)


----------



## Zac Lees (29 Nov 2011)

I know its a pain but my work internet wont let me read this - would someone mind e-mailing it to me? Got a quiet day at the office  zfedricklees@gmail.com would be MASSIVELY appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## ACS (4 Dec 2011)

Zac Lees said:


> I know its a pain but my work internet wont let me read this - would someone mind e-mailing it to me? Got a quiet day at the office  zfedricklees@gmail.com would be MASSIVELY appreciated!! Thanks!


 
You have mail


----------



## Keifeh (11 Dec 2011)

Thank you for putting this together, a wealth of info for a newcomer


----------



## jonny jeez (11 Dec 2011)

Keifeh said:


> Thank you for putting this together, a wealth of info for a newcomer


You're welcome...and welcome to the forum, too


----------



## AlexTheory (1 Feb 2012)

Fantastic guide, i've learned a lot from it. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## heppy (15 Feb 2012)

Great thread and a very useful guide, thank you for putting it together and all the additional input. Appreciated


----------



## Passion For Pedalling (15 Feb 2012)

Nicely put together! Weird font though!


----------



## eddie_t (18 Feb 2012)

Fantastic info! Very very useful as I've never known the correct way to do things and have put myself at risk often by the looks of it! Many thanks.


----------



## BrazingSaddles (17 Mar 2012)

echoing others, I have just downloaded it and have not yet read it through properly but at a glance it looks great. very accessible - well done. kept meaning to read Cyclecraft but....
I'd like to have a sign made up and stick it on my back for other cyclists to read referencing your point of not undertaking large vehicles (I try to avoid undertaking anything - if I can move fast enough!)...it makes me shudder every time I see it happen.


----------



## marafi (24 Mar 2012)

This has definitively helped me and a few other inspired cyclists done by yours truly! I hope any more tips said will be useful!


----------



## Foxstro (1 Apr 2012)

Really good work Jonny.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 May 2012)

Thanks for this, it's really useful.


----------



## dottigirl (21 Jun 2012)

Hiya,
Please 'scuse me for being dumb but what's the current link for downloading it?
Ta muchly.
(And well done for putting it together.)


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2012)

dottigirl said:


> Hiya,
> Please 'scuse me for being dumb but what's the current link for downloading it?
> Ta muchly.
> (And well done for putting it together.)


 

Click on the dropbox link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## dottigirl (21 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Click on the dropbox link in the first post of this thread.


Ta. 'Twas my laptop playing up. 

EDIT: still doesn't like it very much, coming up with error messages all over the place.

(btw Top 20 “City Cyling skills” - a 'c' left out.)


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Jun 2012)

dottigirl said:


> Ta. 'Twas my laptop playing up.
> 
> EDIT: still doesn't like it very much, coming up with error messages all over the place.
> 
> (btw Top 20 “City Cyling skills” - a 'c' left out.)


 

Hi Dottigirl.

I've emaild a PDF to your hotmail.

Have fun.

Jonny


----------



## This Time Next Year (26 Jun 2012)

Excellent read, thanks for posting this, has giving me confidence in my first couple of weeks of riding after many years away, am now reading again as a revision to see what bad habits I've picked up already and nip them in the bud.

Oh, and spotted this on the second read... (sorry if someone else has already picked this up)

Accidents page -_ "Once settled, do not try to immediately stand up (your instinct will be to do so and try to carry on, as pride and our survival instinct cuts in) try to stay still and *clam*"_ - Should probably be "calm", I hope.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Jun 2012)

This Time Next Year said:


> Excellent read, thanks for posting this, has giving me confidence in my first couple of weeks of riding after many years away, am now reading again as a revision to see what bad habits I've picked up already and nip them in the bud.
> 
> Oh, and spotted this on the second read... (sorry if someone else has already picked this up)
> 
> Accidents page -_ "Once settled, do not try to immediately stand up (your instinct will be to do so and try to carry on, as pride and our survival instinct cuts in) try to stay still and *clam*"_ - Should probably be "calm", I hope.


Thanks TTNY, I'll adjust this as soon as I am back at my desk (office desk)

(without prejudice to shellfish of any kind)


.


----------



## countertony (27 Jun 2012)

One typo spotted - on p2 (contents)
Roundabout's --> Roundabouts

If I see any more I'll group them into a digest post.


----------



## countertony (27 Jun 2012)

> p. 4-right "A.Zs are confusing." should either read "ASLs are confusing" (to fit in with your usage elsewhere) or "A.Zs [sic] are confusing." (if you want to preserve the original author's text)
> 
> p. 9 same with "…I loose my right…" - "lose" or [sic]
> 
> ...


 
While I _do_ proof-read a lot at work (lots of co-workers have English as a second language), it's entirely possible I just have no life.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Jun 2012)

countertony said:


> While I _do_ proof-read a lot at work (lots of co-workers have English as a second language), it's entirely possible I just have no life.


Thanks...groups are much more helpfull.

Appreciate your help.

shan't be able to adjust til at least Monday I'm afraid.

Jonny


----------



## MichaelO (19 Jul 2012)

Wow - this is so useful - thanks!


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Aug 2012)

Hi all,

The latest, revised copy of the guide is now available on the usual link (see the first post)

Jonny


----------



## Thierry Beliere (23 Aug 2012)

why most people in the photos do not wear helmet?
Is that not mandatory?

Great guide...
THierry


----------



## Theseus (23 Aug 2012)

Thierry Beliere said:


> why most people in the photos do not wear helmet?
> Is that not mandatory?
> 
> Great guide...
> THierry


 
No, they are not mandatory in the UK.

Before this discussion progresses further you may want to look at the forum dedicated to helmet debates.


----------



## Psyclist (30 Aug 2012)

Not sure if you want to add this, but thought it was useful.

*Be Seen not hurt* (From Cycling Plus Magazine edited by me)

• A high visibility jacket,vest can be effective, but only in low light situations, such as dusk and dawn. 

• The most reflective colour is pure white, this can be good to wear in darker situations which is recommended if you're commuting with reflective stripes, you shall be 20-30% more visible than a yellow high-viz.

• If you're carrying a rucksack or anything which covers your back, buy reflective tape (you can buy this from shops or online) and stick it on anywhere that makes you visible. Even around your belt, as somebody has done. Cuffs, ankles etc. 

*Lights*

•Don't restrict yourself to a single constant front light and constant rear light, ride with additional flashing LED's on the front and rear. A good example are Knog Frog Strobe lights as additional lights. 

•Many good courier bags have loops holes and places to attach flashing LED's too. 

•One of your front lights (main one) should be bright, not a cheap LED light which is white. You need something within the £25+ range to help make you visible.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2012)

You can buy quite good quality hi-vis with reflective rucksacks from the KIT police equipment suppliers. Itis also rigged to carry a fair size hydration bladder of you want to. It avoids negating any hi-vis jacket or top by hiding it under a rucksack.


----------



## marafi (14 Sep 2012)

Okay what about cycling for 14 miles there and back, in the day and night in London? Can anyone give me tips for this part other than high vis clothing and lights?


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Sep 2012)

marafi said:


> Okay what about cycling for 14 miles there and back, in the day and night in London? Can anyone give me tips for this part other than high vis clothing and lights?


You'd be better off starting a thread in "commuting" you'll get plenty of help and suggestions.

but for starters (and this is all mostly in the guide)

communicate with drivers .

Observation, use plenty of rear obs in particular (some say every 20 seconds)

Clear and predictable moves.

Take a strong and clear position and thank those you hold up in doing so (communication really)

Eat bannanas

Use wet lube

Wear glasses

Carry or wear overshoes


----------



## marafi (17 Sep 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> You'd be better off starting a thread in "commuting" you'll get plenty of help and suggestions.
> 
> but for starters (and this is all mostly in the guide)
> 
> ...



Great thanks and cycling in the night time? Is it better busy roads in the night or quiet. At least with quiet you can well be fast in cycling and there is nobody there.


----------



## guinevere (20 Sep 2012)

This is fab! Not read it all yet but got some good info so far. Well done!


----------



## clockhammer (23 Sep 2012)

Superb guide, good job and thanks


----------



## Phill057 (29 Sep 2012)

I have to say it is full of common sense regarding cycling around traffic. My biggest piece of advice for cyclist, and I cycle in both rural and Urban conditions would be to Be Seen. I never ever ever ever go anywhere on my bike with out Hi viz reflective coat. And Flashing LED on the back of the bike. Day Night winter Summer it does not matter. Be seen is the biggest and best thing. Further more I recommend that do not keep too far in on left on small or narrow roads. That are going slowly anyway. Take up the space of a car so that cannot pass you. Believe me they will squeeze you out and try to get past when there is no room. So make up their minds for them keep out


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2012)

Phill057 said:


> I have to say it is full of common sense regarding cycling around traffic. My biggest piece of advice for cyclist, and I cycle in both rural and Urban conditions would be to Be Seen. I never ever ever ever go anywhere on my bike with out Hi viz reflective coat. And Flashing LED on the back of the bike. Day *Night* winter Summer it does not matter. Be seen is the biggest and best thing. Further more I recommend that do not keep too far in on left on small or narrow roads. That are going slowly anyway. Take up the space of a car so that cannot pass you. Believe me they will squeeze you out and try to get past when there is no room. So make up their minds for them keep out


 

Hi-Viz is ineffective at night. Under sodium street lighting it just looks washed out as normal clothing does.

And so many people wear it that it's now a form of urban camouflage.

Not only that, hi-viz does look silly.

Oh yes.. it's also doth offend mine eye.


----------



## Phill057 (7 Oct 2012)

Yes the the yellow of the jacket may loose its effect under either hi pressure or low pressure sodium lighting. But the reflective strips com into their own then. As for not like the yellow well the way I see it it would be a bit hard for the car driver saying that he did not really see us me lying there in yellow and reflective strips with flashing LEDs all round the place. I would be hard to argue to a police officer or the courts......


----------



## Cyclopathic (21 Oct 2012)

Just read the download and thought it was an excellent document that any aspiring commuter should read. I hope that it gets out to the wider cycling population because it really does cover the stuff that someone new to road riding in traffic may well not know. Also a good reminder and refresher for more experienced riders. It should be required reading for all those taking up the cycle to work schemes.
Well done to all those involved.


----------



## surfatwork (14 Dec 2012)

great job!! maybe a few words on winter clothing? and lights?


----------



## jhuk (10 Feb 2013)

Any chance of someone emailing this to me - the dropbox link won't seem to work for me. Thanks


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Feb 2013)

jhuk said:


> Any chance of someone emailing this to me - the dropbox link won't seem to work for me. Thanks


PM me your email address and I'll try. Its a huge file though...hence the dropbox.


----------



## jhuk (12 Feb 2013)

Too much of a newbie to PM yet 

Just tried Dropbox again - no joy. Do I need to register for it to download properly?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

jhuk said:


> Too much of a newbie to PM yet
> 
> Just tried Dropbox again - no joy. Do I need to register for it to download properly?


 

Couple more posts and you will be able to PM


----------



## jhuk (16 Feb 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> PM me your email address and I'll try. Its a huge file though...hence the dropbox.


 

Thanks for the email - came through fine and it's an awesome guide. The section on cycle lanes was an eye opener - when started cycling again, I definitely viewed them as a positive but having got a bit of confidence I would have to agree with your guide - they can sometimes expose you to more danger and prevent you from adopting the safest road position

Thanks again


----------



## Mark Tobin (26 Feb 2013)

absolutley brilliant attachment, can only imagine it took a long time to do up! As a fairly novice rider i highly recommend reading the whole document!


----------



## TeeNoM (30 Mar 2013)

Very good read, thank you.


----------



## Richard Ball (1 Apr 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Rebecwarr (9 Apr 2013)

Downloaded this yesterday and read most of it last night and thought it was brilliant!


----------



## chernij (10 Apr 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Ciar (18 Apr 2013)

Going to grab this over the weekend, give it a good read..


----------



## Cupra (22 Apr 2013)

Just read it all thanks very much.


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Apr 2013)

Cupra said:


> Just read it all thanks very much.





chernij said:


> Thank you





Rebecwarr said:


> Downloaded this yesterday and read most of it last night and thought it was brilliant!





Richard Ball said:


> Thank you!





TeeNoM said:


> Very good read, thank you.





Mark Tobin said:


> absolutley brilliant attachment, can only imagine it took a long time to do up! As a fairly novice rider i highly recommend reading the whole document!





jhuk said:


> Thanks for the email - came through fine and it's an awesome guide. The section on cycle lanes was an eye opener - when started cycling again, I definitely viewed them as a positive but having got a bit of confidence I would have to agree with your guide - they can sometimes expose you to more danger and prevent you from adopting the safest road position
> 
> Thanks again


 
Pleasure, very glad it seems to be proving helpful. Don't forget, If you pick up any tips along the way that you think others would find useful, let me know and we can perhaps include them. This is, after all, how the guide was originally built.

J

edit, apologies to those who have posted their thanks on previous pages, I cant reply to more than one page at a time without a huge amount of cutting and pasting, rest assured, your thanks is appreciated.


----------



## SamC (24 May 2013)

Excellent guide, really useful.

For reference and to avoid confusion for anyone seeking their advice, Russell Jones & Walker Solicitors (who handle CTC's claims) are now called Slater & Gordon Lawyers (www.slatergordon.co.uk). Same firm, they still deal with CTCs claims/legal advice, just a different name.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 May 2013)

SamC said:


> Excellent guide, really useful.
> 
> For reference and to avoid confusion for anyone seeking their advice, Russell Jones & Walker Solicitors (who handle CTC's claims) are now called Slater & Gordon Lawyers (www.slatergordon.co.uk). Same firm, they still deal with CTCs claims/legal advice, just a different name.


Thanks Sam, I'll try to alter the doc on Tuesday.

J


----------



## Fern (21 Jun 2013)

Having read that I must say that it is the perfect UK cyclist survival guide. A really excellent cohesive piece of work 



jonny jeez said:


> *Top 20 tips for those considering a commute through the city.*
> 
> If you are new to cycling, or have any concerns about riding through a city, then this guide is perfect for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricki (9 Jul 2013)

Anything for huge ass roundabouts with slip roads onto motorways? I.e. the one on the A312 that has a slip road onto the M4 because that is an peanut to ride.


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Jul 2013)

Ricki said:


> Anything for huge ass roundabouts with slip roads onto motorways? I.e. the one on the A312 that has a slip road onto the M4 because that is an peanut to ride.


.

Whilst there are a few Golden rules, I cant say I know the RAB you mention. Why not start a thread in commuting, we can all take a stab at offering some advice then.

Good luck.

J


----------



## shinigami (4 Aug 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> *Top 20 tips for those considering a commute through the city.*
> 
> If you are new to cycling, or have any concerns about riding through a city, then this guide is perfect for you.
> 
> ...


Just read this - obviously a lot is commonsense (if your a car driver / motorcycle rider but theres even stuff I wasnt aware of ! Im thinking of commuting a few times a week (10 miles each way). Glad I read this


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

I have read some interesting comments about cycle lanes on this site and as a commuter in London i do see some of the perils of them.

I am about to make pose a scenario and please don't shout at me as its only something i have become aware of recently its not my opinion. This is a precis of the events and i do not know the details of the insurance companies involved.

I have heard of a recent accident in London from a friend whereby the cyclist was cycling within the traffic when there was a cycle path in play. The cyclist got knocked off by a car and both insurance companies are questioning why the cyclist was not on the cycle path.

Im sure we can see what's coming next.

Apparently the cyclist was informed that if a cycle path is in play then for safetys sake it should be used and an argument is in progress as to whether the motorists own insurance company will indeed pay up as they say the cyclist should have been on the cycle path.

Once again i am repeating this scenario NOT giving an opinion.

What do you think ?


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have read some interesting comments about cycle lanes on this site and as a commuter in London i do see some of the perils of them.
> 
> I am about to make pose a scenario and please don't shout at me as its only something i have become aware of recently its not my opinion. This is a precis of the events and i do not know the details of the insurance companies involved.
> 
> ...


 
Doest sound right to me, or at least it doesn't sound complete. I suspect there is more to the story such as the cyclist showing wilful neglect for safety in some additional way or perhaps the driver doing the same.

That said, I assume insurance companies will use any old shoot to avoid paying up.


----------



## Pato Donald (6 Aug 2013)

I just moved to a large urban area in the USA and there's a lot of great tips on how to handle city traffic (except you have to reverse all the rights and lefts ). Thanks for posting!


----------



## WheresTheEngine (4 Sep 2013)

I can't seem to get the download in post 1 - apologies if there is an explanation/new link in a later post but I can't read through 10 pages of posts to find it (I've read a few pages in) 

Any ideas of how to get it?


----------



## crazyjoe101 (4 Sep 2013)

Thank you for this excellent guide, I knew a lot of this but by all means not all of it, it's really helped to clarify certain things. I've got a couple of friends who I've managed to get onto the road and I'm sending them this to read so they know it's not just me talking nonsense as usual.


----------



## morville78 (6 Sep 2013)

Thank you, a good read for the new commuter and also as a refresher/reminder for the seasoned commuter.


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Sep 2013)

WheresTheEngine said:


> I can't seem to get the download in post 1 - apologies if there is an explanation/new link in a later post but I can't read through 10 pages of posts to find it (I've read a few pages in)
> 
> Any ideas of how to get it?


Hi, Nope the link works just fine.

Perhaps try a different browser, I just tested it with Chrome and it downloaded pretty quickly. PM me if you still have trouble...although you may need to make a few more posts before you can message other users.


----------



## Ian_w (20 Oct 2013)

Just finished reading this.Thankyou.


----------



## StuUngar (6 Nov 2013)

This a very good and comprehensive guide, well done the person or people who collated it!

A note about accidents that I think people should consider. No matter how much in shock you are *always *get any witnesses contact details. If you aren't carrying your phone to take pics, carry a pen and paper in your bag.

If involved with a car it is a legal requirement for them to give you their full name and address and insurance details *AT THE SCENE*!

If disputed or no independent witnesses or driver is getting shirty get the police involved.

Unfortunately I know this from experience. As I was in shock and it was at a busy 4 way traffic light in morning rush hour, The 2 witnesses that came over and saw what happened - I told them I was fine! How stupid.

The car driver was Polish, in a Polish car and all he gave me was his "name" mobile phone number and the registration of his car. Which is all basically useless and I had no way of knowing if any of it was true!

It was only through reporting to the police that anything got done even though he said he would sort out the damage. I seriously doubt he would have hung around given for the fact he knew a LOT of people see what he had done.

Learn from my mistakes - I have.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Nov 2013)

StuUngar said:


> This a very good and comprehensive guide, well done the person or people who collated it!
> .




Thankyou.


----------



## LordMarv (14 Nov 2013)

Excellent guide, thank you.


----------



## hdc (18 Jan 2014)

Thanks the good guide. Really good tips there for a newbie.


----------



## Ootini (20 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the guide!


----------



## Kris Fraser (18 Mar 2014)

What a fantastic thread, thanks for that really informative!


----------



## User16625 (16 Apr 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> Thanks for the positive comments.
> 
> If anyone is interested in the aesthetic, I have a new "revamped" copy available. its set out in a more "magazine" layout with more graphics and images. It also allows a single page for each topic so is a little easier to navigate. I created this new rwevamped doc to allow for distribution outside of the cc site (to strangers who will need some impressing!).
> 
> ...



Cant you upload it to a different website, server, what ever. Link to it there?


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Apr 2014)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Cant you upload it to a different website, server, what ever. Link to it there?


That was an old post. Shaun has subsequently provided sufficient space to allow the revamped verion to be uploaded from the original link.

In other words, the one you have, is the latest.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 May 2014)

I've linked to this brilliant guide on the bike to work site I'm about to launch, hope that's okay 

http://biketoworkchallenge.org/category/testimonials/


----------



## jonny jeez (17 May 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've linked to this brilliant guide on the bike to work site I'm about to launch, hope that's okay
> 
> http://biketoworkchallenge.org/category/testimonials/


No problem, it was made to be shared, you are just helping it to fulfill its destiny!


----------



## Susan Smith (20 May 2014)

This looks like a good read.I have been cycling for years, but only socially in quiet and remote areas. I have always relied on my car to transport me to and from work but I want to get into the routine of cycling now, the route is through busy roads at peak times so thank you for this it should be helpful.


----------



## jonny jeez (21 May 2014)

Susan Smith said:


> This looks like a good read.I have been cycling for years, but only socially in quiet and remote areas. I have always relied on my car to transport me to and from work but I want to get into the routine of cycling now, the route is through busy roads at peak times so thank you for this it should be helpful.


Pleasure, 
If it helps, I've been riding through a city (London) for 6 or so years now and have never had a problem. Plenty of Discussion in the "commuting thread" if you ever need extra advice or support.


----------



## fredsnapper (6 Jun 2014)

Great stuff. Thanks for making it available.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (12 Jun 2014)

I was just reading this through again having recommended it to a friend who has recently started cycling and I noticed that under 17) Speed there isn't mention of the possibility of receiving a ticket from the police in certain parks. I know this is a small thing but I personally know two people who've been handed fines of around £70 for going too quickly in a park. Granted most people use common sense but it's still a possibility to be aware of.

I think it's the Royal Parks and Open Spaces Bylaw or something and even though it was amended in 2010 (I think) to only include motor vehicles; the fines I've heard of are recent so there might be something else.


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Jun 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I was just reading this through again having recommended it to a friend who has recently started cycling and I noticed that under 17) Speed there isn't mention of the possibility of receiving a ticket from the police in certain parks. I know this is a small thing but I personally know two people who've been handed fines of around £70 for going too quickly in a park. Granted most people use common sense but it's still a possibility to be aware of.
> 
> I think it's the Royal Parks and Open Spaces Bylaw or something and even though it was amended in 2010 (I think) to only include motor vehicles; the fines I've heard of are recent so there might be something else.


 Thanks CrazyJoe. its a good point I shall have to add this in the next revision.

Cheers


----------



## crazyjoe101 (16 Jun 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> Thanks CrazyJoe. its a good point I shall have to add this in the next revision.
> 
> Cheers



Yeah, obviously, like it says, common sense is key, but it might be helpful to know you can (and if you're unlucky, will) 'get done' for cycling too fast in some parks, even if it doesn't seem like a particularly bad idea.


----------



## ComperChris (7 Jul 2014)

Wow thank you so much for this. It will be invaluable as I learn to ride again!


----------



## crdf (30 Aug 2014)

The links to different threads in this forum on page 30 don't lead to anywhere.


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Sep 2014)

crdf said:


> The links to different threads in this forum on page 30 don't lead to anywhere.


Thanks crdf.

I'll see if I can refresh them. I'm guessing the changes to the site over the years have rendered them out of date.

J


----------



## crdf (16 Sep 2014)

Just a quick question. What position should I be taking on a 3 lane flyover? It seems to me I am making a big mistake.


----------



## crdf (23 Sep 2014)

crdf said:


> Just a quick question. What position should I be taking on a 3 lane flyover? It seems to me I am making a big mistake.



I realise now why the drivers were so close to me. I wasn't in primary. Well they can hate me as much as they want, but they can have the other two lanes!


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Sep 2014)

crdf said:


> I realise now why the drivers were so close to me. I wasn't in primary. Well they can hate me as much as they want, but they can have the other two lanes!


It's tricky to answer without knowing the circumstances, perhaps drop this question into the "commuting" section and try to include a google map link or street view screenshot.

Taking primary on a three lane road sounds risky to me, the fact that its three lanes suggests that it's a fast road, occupying a whole lane of a fast road doesn't sound like a good idea. Also, primary (in my opinion) is only really used to control following traffic whilst you negotiate a hazard, like a pinch point or dodgy bend, cruising along in primary for a long period of time will cause conflict with other drivers,

What is is it that is making you uncomfortable, is it close passes, if so perhaps a position just in from primary, that gives you some escape space on the left whilst not taking up the entire lane?

Like I say, perhaps drop this question into commuting.

J


----------



## crdf (28 Sep 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> Also, primary (in my opinion) is only really used to control following traffic whilst you negotiate a hazard, like a pinch point or dodgy bend, cruising along in primary for a long period of time will cause conflict with other drivers,



Yes it is fast road and I find it very hazardous, at least for the section where I'm going uphill. I don't cruse on it for a long time - it's a short climb to the top and downhill is not a problem). Also it has not caused any conflict so far as the other two lanes are often empty, and the drivers have plenty of space to overtake me. No one is honking me or shouting at me. When I take primary they seem to react in a more sensible manner.
Going downhill is not a problem, except with the very rare fast overtake and sudden stop on the red light.

What makes me uncomfortable is the over speed an inch or two away overtaking when there is two more empty lanes.

I've tried different scenarios in a period over 3 weeks, and I will keep to the primary. It is actually much less dangerous then the other two options and I do consider it as negotiating a hazard. I've tried the following and came to the conclusion that 99% of the cars on this section of the road overtake me in the same manner.

1. Secondary position: cars don't bother leaving space when overtaking even if the other two lanes are empty (which is the majority of the time I've been on this road);
2. Between both positions: the result is the same. They speed up so I have no time to move away. In fact this makes it more dangerous as I am taking more space and if there are tree cars passing (one in each lane, which happens rarely but it does) the car doesn't even have the option to leave me space.
3. Primary position: prevents the cars from speeding and eventually they overtake me with enough space (fully moving in the second lane). 


To be noted: I don't ride in this manner on any other road and I was very hesitant to take primary on this road.

This is where I move from the left lane (on Old Town) to the one that joins the flyover (from Rectory Grove) : https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.3731142,-0.1069335,138m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Sep 2014)

crdf said:


> Yes it is fast road and I find it very hazardous, at least for the section where I'm going uphill. I don't cruse on it for a long time - it's a short climb to the top and downhill is not a problem). Also it has not caused any conflict so far as the other two lanes are often empty, and the drivers have plenty of space to overtake me. No one is honking me or shouting at me. When I take primary they seem to react in a more sensible manner.
> Going downhill is not a problem, except with the very rare fast overtake and sudden stop on the red light.
> 
> What makes me uncomfortable is the over speed an inch or two away overtaking when there is two more empty lanes.
> ...


Ah, I know that section of road.

It sounds as if you have already worked out the best solution, trying different approaches and the like. I would say that the fact that you are aware of the threat of close passes here and are doing active things to increase your safety makes you a much more aware and competent rider than many.

The last time I rode this I was traveling south to Croydon and the approach road from reeves corner was a little long and worrying.


----------



## Ganymede (22 Oct 2014)

@jonny jeez, I've just passed on your guide to a young friend who is cycling in London, mostly on Boris bikes. She wants to cycle more when she gets her own proper bike but was telling me how nervous the traffic makes her as she has never learned to drive - this is more and more typical now of twenty-somethings as it is not affordable. She is really thrilled to have been sent the info and I feel all grandmotherly now! Thank you so much, I know it will keep her safer. xx


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Oct 2014)

Ganymede said:


> @jonny jeez, I've just passed on your guide to a young friend who is cycling in London, mostly on Boris bikes. She wants to cycle more when she gets her own proper bike but was telling me how nervous the traffic makes her as she has never learned to drive - this is more and more typical now of twenty-somethings as it is not affordable. She is really thrilled to have been sent the info and I feel all grandmotherly now! Thank you so much, I know it will keep her safer. xx


Thank you, it's a real pleasure to know that the guide helps people, makes all the work worthwhile.

J


----------



## pjperez (22 Oct 2014)

Just finished reading the document. It's an excellent resource, thank you!


----------



## solan (2 Dec 2014)

jonny jeez said:


> *Top 20 tips for those considering a commute through the city.*
> 
> If you are new to cycling, or have any concerns about riding through a city, then this guide is perfect for you.
> 
> ...



Can I say a massive thank you for this! I admit that I'm a little scared to go on city roads due to some road users.
But this has given me a positive guide on how to follow rules.


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Dec 2014)

solan said:


> Can I say a massive thank you for this! I admit that I'm a little scared to go on city roads due to some road users.
> But this has given me a positive guide on how to follow rules.


pleasure. Makes it all worthwhile to hear that it has helped.

j


----------



## JackTheStripper (21 May 2015)

Absolutely brilliant guide, have shared it at work, thanks!


----------



## jonny jeez (22 May 2015)

JackTheStripper said:


> Absolutely brilliant guide, have shared it at work, thanks!


Cheers


----------



## Tfletcher62268 (24 May 2015)

I've read part of this already, it's a great guide! Time we'll spend producing this, gives a wealth of info! Thanks


----------



## jonny jeez (25 May 2015)

Tfletcher62268 said:


> I've read part of this already, it's a great guide! Time we'll spend producing this, gives a wealth of info! Thanks


cheers


----------



## mjr (18 Jun 2015)

Finally, I've read the thread and I'd like to offer a few suggestions that I don't think have been made yet. Starting with what I think are three less controversial ones:

Which Bike? - Would you add city bikes to the list, please? They're increasingly popular (Pendletons, some Bobbins, Pashleys, probably many more) and are of course ideal for a certain type of commuting, riding tall, planted on the road, with luggage racks, skirt/coat guards, mudguards, chain guards and often low-maintenance gears and brakes. It would also be brilliant if you could at least mention that tricycles, recumbents, handcycles and others are available if someone can't balance/ride a typical upright bike.

Red Lights - we only have to stop at the round ones. The red bike/man ones (seen at Toucans, Puffins and a few others) basically mean give-way rather than stop and some highway authorities assume that bikes will jump them if the carriageway is clear, so set the signal timings so that if you wait for all of them to show green bikes, then it will make for an annoyingly slow walking-speed journey through them.

Secondary position - I'm not sure the comment "around the same position as painted cycle lanes" is wise. It might be if cycle lanes were painted consistently, but I'm sure we've all seen lanes that are dangerously narrow. Similarly, some highway authorities paint very narrow yellow lines, so "just out past the yellow (or red lines)" isn't clear either - and I just noticed that closing bracket's in the wrong place anyway. 

I'd describe it as where the left of your leftmost wheel would be when driving a car reasonably close to the left, but I guess that doesn't explain it well to non-motorists. Can anyone describe it well, maybe in terms of distance from the left edge of the lane?


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Jun 2015)

mjray said:


> Finally, I've read the thread and I'd like to offer a few suggestions that I don't think have been made yet. Starting with what I think are three less controversial ones:
> 
> Which Bike? - Would you add city bikes to the list, please? They're increasingly popular (Pendletons, some Bobbins, Pashleys, probably many more) and are of course ideal for a certain type of commuting, riding tall, planted on the road, with luggage racks, skirt/coat guards, mudguards, chain guards and often low-maintenance gears and brakes. It would also be brilliant if you could at least mention that tricycles, recumbents, handcycles and others are available if someone can't balance/ride a typical upright bike.
> 
> ...


Yep, happy to add city bikes. But want to check your comment on red light as I am not sure that's right?

On the position issue, well the position of secondary itself is subjective, so I dint think we need to be too specific about widths of lines and lanes...generally secondary is near the kerb, primary is more near the middle of the lane.

Now all I need to do is find the original file...hmmm, its been a while.


----------



## mjr (18 Jun 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Yep, happy to add city bikes. But want to check your comment on red light as I am not sure that's right?


Sure. My source is basically http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2002/3113/regulation/49/made "The red signal, whilst it is illuminated, shall indicate the period during which, *in the interests of safety,* pedestrians and pedal cyclists *should not* use the crossing" - my emphasis. If you can see it's safe to do so, I know of no offence committed by riding on the carriageway (or turning to/from it or whatever) - why would it be? Cycles may be ridden on it anyway.

It would be good to have the original file on the dropbox too, wouldn't it?


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Jun 2015)

mjray said:


> Sure. My source is basically http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2002/3113/regulation/49/made "The red signal, whilst it is illuminated, shall indicate the period during which, *in the interests of safety,* pedestrians and pedal cyclists *should not* use the crossing" - my emphasis. If you can see it's safe to do so, I know of no offence committed by riding on the carriageway (or turning to/from it or whatever) - why would it be? Cycles may be ridden on it anyway.
> 
> It would be good to have the original file on the dropbox too, wouldn't it?


What you are talking about is crossing lights, not traffic lights. I'm not happy to create any confusion for cyclists about a simple rule, which is that cyclists should stop at red traffic lights....no discussion.

Whether we choose to jaywalk or not is a different, unrelated issue.

The guide is there to remove confusion and provide confidence. Discussing the different types of crossing lights that exist around the country will serve to do the opposite.

As for supplying the source document, well I think this post is a perfect example of why that would be a bad idea.

When people have suggestions I am happy to take the consensus and add or remove content but making it open source would be a disaster.


----------



## mjr (18 Jun 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> What you are talking about is crossing lights, not traffic lights. I'm not happy to create any confusion for cyclists about a simple rule, which is that cyclists should stop at red traffic lights....no discussion.


Not traffic lights? Then, in your opinion, are cycles on cycleways and mixed-use paths not traffic?



> Whether we choose to jaywalk or not is a different, unrelated issue.


Riding across a clear road is not jaywalking.



> The guide is there to remove confusion and provide confidence. Discussing the different types of crossing lights that exist around the country will serve to do the opposite.


Surely it's not in anyone's interest to perpetuate the widespread idea that crossing a carriageway on red is forbidden?


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Jun 2015)

mjray said:


> Not traffic lights? Then, in your opinion, are cycles on cycleways and mixed-use paths not traffic?
> 
> 
> Riding across a clear road is not jaywalking.
> ...


Mjray, if you want to debate stuff like this, can you do it on another thread...perhaps start your own. All you will do here us confuse new riders who are seeking confidence from straight unambiguous answers to questions. This is not a thread for a debate. Please, try to look at the bigger picture here. If you want to add some information about navigating segregated cycleways, which is a topic not covered by the guide, then please supply some copy and I shall consider adding a section for it. Otherwise please don't turn an otherwise helpful and well received thread into something akin to the perennial helmet debate.


----------



## mjr (18 Jun 2015)

Yeah. Naw. I'll just not bother telling anyone about another oversimplified-to-point-of-inaccuracy guide. I can understand you not wanting to put everything in it, but what is there should be correct.


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Jun 2015)

Mjray...and to any new visitors reading this disappointing turn in the thread...EVERYTHING in the guide is correct and was compiled in collaboration with many members of the cyclechat community. 

This is the last time I shall ask you politely before involving moderators or shaun...Please stop trying to confuse new riders by making statements like this.

I am.sorry if you are upset that some of your comments will not be entered but I believe I have made it very clear as to why that is. Nearly 50,000 people have read this thread and so far, only you seem to have an issue with it.

I suggest you invest a couple of months of your own life to creating your own guide and put in it, whatever you wish.


----------



## Heigue'r (29 Jul 2015)

That was a great read!very enjoyable and informative.Planning my first comute on the next tube strike.If it takes less than 8hrs for a 44 mile round trip,Im on to a winner.Thanks


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Sep 2015)

Dont know if its been mentioned yet but Cycling tights or inner liners are a man's best friend! I wear it them under my work clothes and they make my day a little less stressing. Not only do they make life more comfortable when you commute to and from work but while youre at work, they give your tackle/landing gear/whateveryouwannacallyourgonads some much needed support especially if youre packing some low hung fruit!


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Dont know if its been mentioned yet but Cycling tights or inner liners are a man's best friend! I wear it them under my work clothes and they make my day a little less stressing. Not only do they make life more comfortable when you commute to and from work but while youre at work, they give your tackle/landing gear/whateveryouwannacallyourgonads some much needed support especially if youre packing some low hung fruit!



Full set of change of clothes are the best option.


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> Full set of change of clothes are the best option.



Im too lazy, I keep my inner shorts on and now my leg warmers on. I take everything else off though as i have to wear a uniform (sadly)

If i means i can save a few mins getting in and out of work then so be it.


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Im too lazy, I keep my inner shorts on and now my leg warmers on. I take everything else off though as i have to wear a uniform (sadly)
> 
> If i means i can save a few mins getting in and out of work then so be it.



Eww - get the pants off. You are asking for something nasty


----------



## mjr (24 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> Eww - get the pants off. You are asking for something nasty


Depends if you ride hard enough to sweat but generally, yes, especially inside thermals.


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2015)

mjray said:


> Depends if you ride hard enough to sweat but generally, yes, especially inside thermals.



You will sweat. I get to work properly wet.

Change the pants. Get a cut/abrasion = infection. Blurgh.


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Oct 2015)

mjray said:


> Depends if you ride hard enough to sweat but generally, yes, especially inside thermals.





fossyant said:


> You will sweat. I get to work properly wet.
> 
> Change the pants. Get a cut/abrasion = infection. Blurgh.



Normally I take the train close enough to where my place of work is just a quick 15min sprint away. my inner shorts are washed after every other cycle if not after every cycle unless I didnt sweat buckets. Still asking for trouble???


----------



## JamesDawson (25 Nov 2015)

For me the main thing would be using slime inner tubes.. I was getting a puncture every 4-5 rides, about twice a month.. haven't had one in 2 years! They don't seem to weigh too much extra either..


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Jan 2016)

dont know if this has been mentioned yet but perform a tyre inspection after or before every ride. A few nights ago i did my first ever one on my Duranos and i have literally picked out small but sharp stones and bits of glass that have become embedded in the tyres with a small screw driver. I have also noticed the odd small deep hole that has gone right into the blue puncture protection layer. 

Needless to say, the tyres are still good but I cant help worrying about having to stop at the side of the road with a puncture - I always roll with one spare inner tube at least so if the inevitable happens then i wont be completely stranded. 

Im a careful cyclist. If i see glass on the tarmac then i'll try to avoid cycling right over it. Puncture protection doesnt make tyres invincible.


----------



## mjr (17 Jan 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> dont know if this has been mentioned yet but perform a tyre inspection after or before every ride.


It's a good idea to do it sometimes, plus whenever you see or feel something in the tyre, but what commuter makes time to do it every ride?


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> It's a good idea to do it sometimes, plus whenever you see or feel something in the tyre, but what commuter makes time to do it every ride?



a tyre inspection is hardly going to take you more than an hour. come home, have a shower, put the kettle on and go get a bright torch and slowly rotate each wheel around once or twice under the light of the torch to make sure there are no small sharp foreign objects embedded in it. If there is then dig them out or super glue up small cracks. you'll be done before your water has even come to the boil.

Im getting into a habit of checking at least after ride home or every other day. Hardly a time consuming process as you make it out to be.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> It's a good idea to do it sometimes, plus whenever you see or feel something in the tyre, but what commuter makes time to do it every ride?


I did, and I was doing it eight times a day. Working split shifts at the time.
Quick check can save time later.


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> a tyre inspection is hardly going to take you more than an hour


Not an hour, but a good five minutes to look properly, what with the gymnastics of holding the bike up and looking behind/below the rear mudguard (the front wheel is easy, granted), plus time to hoick out anything found. When commuting, either I'm going to work, so I want to get on and don't want to start riding or working with messy hands, or I'm going home and want to get on/in.

But I stand corrected: some commuters clearly do this dance every time 



RoubaixCube said:


> super glue up small cracks


Oh please no, not the super glue - a fine way to ruin a tyre with hard lumps. Use rubber.



classic33 said:


> Quick check can save time later.


It might, but it probably only wastes time now, unless you're running tyres that stick rubbish to them like softer Spesh ones.


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> Not an hour, but a good five minutes to look properly, what with the gymnastics of holding the bike up and looking behind/below the rear mudguard (the front wheel is easy, granted), plus time to hoick out anything found. When commuting, either I'm going to work, so I want to get on and don't want to start riding or working with messy hands, or I'm going home and want to get on/in.



I apologise. I didnt know that some people found it so hard to lift one side of their bike up a few mm of the floor and slowly rotating the wheel. I also apologise for wasting 5mins of your precious time to save you 10mins or maybe more of fumbling with punctured tyres and inner tubes at the side of the road as some tyres are exceptionally hard to remove and put back on the wheels.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> It's a good idea to do it sometimes, plus whenever you see or feel something in the tyre, but what commuter makes time to do it every ride?




I do, before or after every commute and I have full mudguards.
It's doesn't take more then a couple of minutes.


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> I apologise. I didnt know that some people found it so hard to lift one side of their bike up a few mm of the floor and slowly rotating the wheel.


Are you always so sarcastic? It's not the lifting, it's the lifting while looking under the bottom of the rear mudguard that is the slow/difficult action. Easy if on a workstand but tedious in a cycle park.



RoubaixCube said:


> I also apologise for wasting 5mins of your precious time to save you 10mins or maybe more of fumbling with punctured tyres and inner tubes at the side of the road as some tyres are exceptionally hard to remove and put back on the wheels.


None of mine are harder than 10 minutes, at least not with my levers :shrug: - and if I need it fixed quicker, there's always the sealant canister. 5 minutes a day to save 10 minutes every couple of months doesn't seem like a great trade.


----------



## 2clepto (1 Feb 2016)

"if I was on a duel carriageway I would always hold primary in the inside lane to encourage motorists to overtake in the outside lane, and to stop people squeezing past in the inside lane (while undertaking someone in the outside lane)." i ride in a city everyday and i would never do this. i rarely ride on dual carriageways but if i do its outside of rush hours and its a meter from the kerb or so.

listening is they key for me. and looking back. for instance, if there is a lot of traffic sound coming from the rear and it sounds say up to 200 meters off ill look back quick and if both lanes are being used by vehicles ill move in closer to the kerb. if the sounds are very close behind because i haven't paid attention for ten or 20 secs ill just move into the kerb. drivers come by close, there is space for everyone (slim but safe imo) and as well as my own safety i dont want to cause vehicles to crash through dodging me in primary if they haven't see me you know. avoiding shocking inexperienced or inattentive drivers is my aim.

on a bike, its quite easy, if your a driver to understand what a vehicle is doing behind, with respect to them slowing, descending the gears, braking sounds sometimes, engine changes in tone, to know if a vehicle is slowing behind me readying to move into the outside lane once the faster car has passed themselves and me.

I just dont trust some drivers enough to be ready to move into the outside lane once they've seen me, if im riding primary. their previous collective driving doesn't warrant trust, they've got music blaring, chatting to friends, texting, kids in back, rushing to work and on and on.

sorry for criticizing im just reading through some threads.

edit spelling.


----------



## mjr (2 Feb 2016)

2clepto said:


> "if I was on a duel carriageway I would always hold primary in the inside lane to encourage motorists to overtake in the outside lane, and to stop people squeezing past in the inside lane (while undertaking someone in the outside lane)." i ride in a city everyday and i would never do this. i rarely ride on dual carriageways but if i do its outside of rush hours and its a meter from the kerb or so.


While I disagree with various bits of advice from other posters to this thread, I agree with that quote from @thomas about dual carriageways. I'm pretty slow compared to most but I hold primary in the left lane in such situations UNLESS the lane is so wide (>5.3m) that my dynamic envelope (1m width) plus a safe passing gap (1.5m) plus a typical car's width (3m) fits in before the centre line - that's 5.5m but I'd be OK with 20cm overhang of the shoulder line. Riding a metre from the kerb makes too many nobber motorists think they can squeeze past and I suspect that people riding that far left in dodgy-width lanes is part of why sideswipes are a top ten cycling collision type.



2clepto said:


> on a bike, its quite easy, if your a driver to understand what a vehicle is doing behind, with respect to them slowing, descending the gears, braking sounds sometimes, engine changes in tone, to know if a vehicle is slowing behind me readying to move into the outside lane once the faster car has passed themselves and me.


But you can also get to recognise the sound of an approaching motorist who is going to have a go at squeezing past in-lane regardless and swerve to the kerb before they make contact, but that's the time to move left IMO, not anything that can be mistaken as signalling encouragement to pass.


----------



## darrentaytay (7 Mar 2016)

Brilliant and very helpful document, great effort.

Thanks for this


----------



## CrackPuffin (1 Apr 2016)

I really liked this read - though now I am panicing about crashing into someone or being crashed into when I am on my bike - any advice of insurance and what I really need. I commute about 24.2 miles a day, 5 days a week for work and the odd weekend ride for fun. Got a Hybrid Trek FX 7.3 2013 model.


----------



## mjr (1 Apr 2016)

CrackPuffin said:


> any advice of insurance and what I really need


Unless there's something special in your needs that I've missed, see the recent discussion https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-insurance-do-i-need.198093/ - insurance ranges can change from month to month, so it's best to look for recent tips.


----------



## CrackPuffin (4 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Unless there's something special in your needs that I've missed, see the recent discussion https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-insurance-do-i-need.198093/ - insurance ranges can change from month to month, so it's best to look for recent tips.


Thanks for this response and the one of my own post! Helped a lot!


----------



## jade1981 (4 Jul 2016)

I'm not a new cycling commuter (6 months since my electric bike purchase) but I will say i'm always learning _something_ new on my trips to and from work and I think safety is so so important when it comes to cycling particularly at rush hour times like I do, however it hasn't put me off I just think the best thing to do is raise awareness of safety when cycling really liked this!


----------



## edrobbin (28 Oct 2016)

The bible of commuting - good effort.

I stumbled across the phrase that included the word 'courtesy'. In my books this is one of the most important things to be aware of. Driver in the same traffic jam they've been in every day for years, WVM pulling a fast one at the dodgy junction - all of them hate cyclists with a passion. Cyclists need to do everything they can to keep these guys on our side. Overtly giving someone space, a thumbs up or a wave if a driver does the tiniest thing in your favour - all contributes to them thinking 'actually, not all cyclists are that bad'.

RLJ'ing - does the exact opposite - increases WVM's hatred of all things 2 wheel. If nothing else is heeded from this excellent guide, be courteous, and don't RLJ


----------



## AnthonyC (7 Nov 2016)

As a commuter you really can't shortcut safety. Chances of you getting hit by a car are very slim, but if you're out there on your bike 5 days a week those chances start adding up. I'd say a defensive style is what you need, always look well ahead for cars that are breaking / pulling out of a driveway / opening a door into the road etc. Not sticking too close to the curb is important too, indeed, we have as much right to occupy a lane as any other user (if not more). But where possible, I prefer cycling a bit further and taking roads that are light on traffic. 

Also, it's just going to take time for cyclists to become accepted by the less patient on the road. Unfortunately Britain has missed about 40 years of development on this front, but countries like the Netherlands went through similar friction in the 70s when the car arrived in large numbers, and it took lots of arguments, accidents and protests to finally change things for the good.


----------



## mjr (8 Nov 2016)

AnthonyC said:


> Not sticking too close to the curb is important too, indeed, we have as much right to occupy a lane as any other user (if not more).


I agree. It just gives you a bit more room to use if someone does something silly. I think it's worth practising emergency turns a few times (reverse what that US article says about left-turns, though!), just in case someone tries to left-hook or right-cross you.



AnthonyC said:


> But where possible, I prefer cycling a bit further and taking roads that are light on traffic.


Indeed. It's generally nicer and less polluted, too.


----------



## greekonabike (17 Nov 2016)

I've recently started riding again after several years of not being on a bike. I never really cycled on the roads and when I did they were always roads with minimal traffic. I found this guide really helpful so I'd like to say thank you to everyone who made a contribution. 

GOAB


----------



## AnthonyC (20 Nov 2016)

greekonabike said:


> I've recently started riding again after several years of not being on a bike. I never really cycled on the roads and when I did they were always roads with minimal traffic. I found this guide really helpful so I'd like to say thank you to everyone who made a contribution.
> 
> GOAB


Were your last trips in Greece? In that case you might pick up some different commuter cycle clothing as well


----------



## greekonabike (20 Nov 2016)

AnthonyC said:


> Were your last trips in Greece? In that case you might pick up some different commuter cycle clothing as well



I was actually born in the UK and have never ridden in my homeland, it's on the bucket list. I've heard a rumour that Greece were melting down old bikes to use for currency and metal bats. Luckily my families from Cyprus where the bikes are surviving by hiding in the dense bush and mountainous regions.

GOAB


----------



## AnthonyC (21 Nov 2016)

Glad to hear that there are protected habitats for them!


----------



## greekonabike (21 Nov 2016)

For now....I fear that soon all the old Raleighs will be herded up and loaded into the smelter. When the option is bicycle or goat you choose goat.

GOAB


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jul 2017)

Somewhat relevant and humorous take on cycle lanes for some new commuters....






Even though it is in the U.S, the UK doesnt have it really that much better as far as some councils are concerned. All they need is a bit of possibly segregated path thats painted green so they can tick it off the list of things they did. Some of them dont seem to care if there are all sorts of obstructions and potholes on it.

your mileage may vary based on your location and no police officers here in ANY county will give you a FPN for not being in the cycle lane as there are no laws stating that cyclists have to be there.

Get out there and ride safe.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> no police officers here in ANY county will give you a FPN for not being in the cycle lane as there are no laws stating that cyclists have to be there.


Sadly police have issued fixed penalty notices for cycling non-offences - two examples I remember are cycling across a Toucan crossing or cycling into a street which is only no-entry for motor vehicles (indicated by the slightly unobvious flying-motorcycle sign) - but they are usually dismissed at a police station. They'd never stand up in court because like in @RoubaixCube's example, there's no law supporting them.


----------



## JamesBikes (20 Mar 2018)

Great guide, thank you very much.


----------



## natnatroswell22 (1 May 2018)

Im new to commuting and I find this very helpful  Thanks for this guide.


----------



## UrbanCircus (29 May 2018)

I find the best advice I have for commuting is to stay visible!
You can be as careful as you can, if the driver does not see you, its a problem.

Mod Note:
self promoting kickstarter link has been removed.


----------



## User16625 (29 Aug 2018)

UrbanCircus said:


> I find the best advice I have for commuting is to stay visible!
> You can be as careful as you can, if the driver does not see you, its a problem.
> 
> Mod Note:
> self promoting kickstarter link has been removed.



@a moderator

How does someone post as a guest?


----------



## Hoppedrocker19 (18 May 2019)

There is a law here in Pennsylvania that motorists have to stay four feet away from you...not everyone obeys it.Not many people commute around here,they consider a bicycle a toy.They have bike Lanes in the city but i live outside the city and I'm on my own safetywise.I have had some close calls with vehicles getting within a foot of me.


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Aug 2019)

I like these: https://www.bmj.com/rapid-response/2011/10/28/doctor-guthries-ten-essential-cycling-survival-lessons

He loses it a bit with no.10!


----------



## Dan Ferris (1 Jan 2020)

Thank you for pulling this together - as a new father with now 2 daughters one of 2 years and one of 4 weeks i can see my weekend cycling will be limited for some time. So i'm now considering commuting into work and this guide has been very helpful - thanks again.


----------



## Signum-GB (4 Jan 2020)

Just read this document. Some good pointers. Guilty of filtering on the left at times and will be sure to avoid this from now on. 

Just one error that needs to be updated: 

(Dead link) Pg18
*If you fancy having a nose through some other rider’s kit bags, follow this link*
http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/showthread.php?t=60952


----------



## Twowheeledthompson (14 Jan 2020)

Fair play. This looks really comprehensive. I look forward to reading it in more detail


----------



## rockyroller (13 Nov 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I like these: https://www.bmj.com/rapid-response/2011/10/28/doctor-guthries-ten-essential-cycling-survival-lessons
> He loses it a bit with no.10!


wow #1 - Do not go out on a bike in Britain unless you are an aggressive bastard of the first order. but yeah, #10 ... not gonna happen


----------



## mjr (13 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> wow #1 - Do not go out on a bike in Britain unless you are an aggressive bastard of the first order. but yeah, #10 ... not gonna happen


Don't worry. It's mostly either not all of Britain like that or just plain wrong. A blissed-out pootle on cycleways in MK or Cambridge is pretty different from that sort of highway warrioring in Glasgow.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> wow #1 - Do not go out on a bike in Britain unless you are an aggressive bastard of the first order. but yeah, #10 ... not gonna happen


Gone one wheel less, unicycle, on the commute.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Nov 2020)

what I remember learning from bike commuting, is that it toughens you up


----------



## tinywheels (21 Apr 2021)

lolz
I guess non of the commuters cycling in London bothered to read or follow the advice at the start of the thread.


----------

